# OBD regulars want our convo thread back.



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

Blue and Distracted attempted to ask us to impose new rules on ourselves that no one else has to follow.

I saw through this thinly vailed attempt rather easily, and I made damn sure everyone else saw though it also.

To the average OBD member you guys seems like an unreasonable lot. 

We weren't even told that the Convo was going to be going away.

We weren't even told why.

But at least Blue, Distracted, and Evil Moogle had the balls to face us. Most of you are far too smug in your positions to go out like they did. 

That thread is closed now. And in one day it received more post than any other convo thread on this forum. The shit storm is only getting started. This isn't over, not by a long shot.

A few mods were brave enough to come to our doorstep. Now we're coming to yours.


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Blue and Distracted attempted to ask us to impose new rules on ourselves that no one else has to follow.
> 
> I saw through this thinly vailed attempt rather easily, and I made damn sure everyone else saw though it also.



The only thing you can see through is the holes in your head.  Me and Distracted are trying to help you, AND the staff, and either you're trolling us, in which case GG, or you're totally disconnected with reality.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ever since I started pushing for this I've been receiving messages of support. For every moderator on this forum now, there are 10 regular members who have my back. But I'm only getting started.

Taking action against me will only gain me more support at this point, and shutting down me down will only embolden my supporters.

We OBD regulars are equal forum members to everybody else.

Even if our section is shut down, whatever section we migrate to will be dominated by us.

I am not going to back down, and I am not going to take no for answer.



Blue said:


> The only thing you can see through is the holes in your head.  Me and Distracted are trying to help you, AND the staff, and either you're trolling us, in which case GG, or you're totally disconnected with reality.



You never gave us a reason to put faith in you Blue. Why should we start believing you now.

The OBD is only it's current state because the Moderators have largely ignored it for years. If you were simply there to enforce the rules to begin with none of this would have ever happened. But because your inaction until now, and the inaction of your fellow Moderator's Blue, we have no reason to put our faith in you.


----------



## Blue (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

I never trolled you blue.

If anyone can be accused of trolling it's you for coming to the OBD telling us to find new ways for us to become second class members, and acting like your doing us a favor.

You know how many plus reps I got for that maneuver?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 22, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> You know how many plus reps I got for that maneuver?


Oh, man, you're like daring me.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't really care about my rep bar. You can disable it if you feel like it'll do you any good.

Tensions are rising Spy_Smasher, and your mod powers aren't going to make them go away.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

If the mods have the guts to lock this thread I'll repost it.

The purpose of this particular section is the log complaints. As long as I'm following the rules I'll be fine.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 22, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> I don't really care about my rep bar. You can disable it if you feel like it'll do you any good.
> 
> Tensions are rising Spy_Smasher, and your mod powers aren't going to make them go away.


That's not what I meant, baby. I don't have that kind of power anyway.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

> Now we're coming to yours.



Please don't make a mess of the place where I've setup a tent. 



> We weren't even told why.



But haven't Distracted and Blue given reasons as to why it was taken away?  You may not like those reasons but they are still the reasons the staff used to take away the convo.



> I don't really care about my rep bar. You can disable it if you feel like it'll do you any good.



He probably meant that he is tempted to neg you, one of his negs takes away about a million rep points.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

Spy_Smasher said:


> That's not what I meant, baby. I don't have that kind of power anyway.



I know you don't. That's why it's irritating to see my petitions go down after they'd been up all day, even with moderator interaction, until you stepped in and shut them down. I'm passed the point of being responsive chiding remarks. At this point they're only irritating.

What I want is answers and results, and I'm not the least bit worried about coming here to get those things.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 22, 2012)

You shouldn't be worried! The worst that will happen is you get a thread landfilled. Nothing wrong with this one, so far. It's a mighty fine Q&C thread. Full of complaints.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Please don't make a mess of the place where I've setup a tent.
> 
> But haven't Distracted and Blue given reasons as to why it was taken away?  You may not like those reasons but they are still the reasons the staff used to take away the convo.


 
You carried on the talks on what to do with the OBD since December and not once did any of you ever think to include the OBD regulars in your discussion. We could have avoided this outcome a long time ago if you'd simply made us a part of the process to begin with.

You fired the first shot here. You can expect to see some more fired back as things go on.



> He probably meant that he is tempted to neg you, one of his negs takes away about a million rep points.



I'm fine with that too.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

> You carried on the talks on what to do with the OBD since December and not once did any of you ever think to include the OBD regulars in your discussion. We could have avoided this outcome a long time ago if you'd simply made us a part of the process to begin with.
> 
> You fired the first shot here. You can expect to see some more fired back as things go on.



I'm not a staff member nor have I ever been one. :byakuya 



> You fired the first shot here. You can expect to see some more fired back as things go on.



Eh, firing more shots will likely just just make the Staff even more reluctant to let the OBD have the convo back.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

The staff need to realize that we're not going to back down.

We have as much stake in this forum as the volunteers that moderate the place.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

strongarm85 you seem like a nice kid so I will give you some friendly advice. Just log off for a few days, right now you are making a spectacle of yourself.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

If you won't back down and threads such as this are ignored or the pleas/demands fall on deaf eyes what will you do then?  Will you escalate matters?  Will it serve any purpose besides annoying the Staff that doesn't want to give you the convo back or even ban you if you take things too far?  

Isn't it more likely that you'll get the convo back if the OBD does what the staff wants the OBD to do?


----------



## Distracted (Mar 22, 2012)

Should I even pretend to take this thread seriously or can I just turn it into a fun thread for me to post funny pictures in?


----------



## Dei (Mar 22, 2012)

Was this section always this amusing?


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your right Gunners, but I have no intention of backing down in the long run.

The mods need to realize what they did was wrong. And I'll fight tooth and nail if it means getting them to see it.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Should I even pretend to take this thread seriously or can I just turn it into a fun thread for me to post funny pictures in?



Take it seriously or you'll only fuel the resentment/irritation the OBD has towards the Staff.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

> Should I even pretend to take this thread seriously or can I just turn it into a fun thread for me to post funny pictures in?



If you do I'll report you for taking the thread off topic. I'm very serious.


----------



## Dei (Mar 22, 2012)

Reporting staff, yeah gl with that.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 22, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> If you do I'll report you for taking the thread off topic. I'm very serious.



So you're telling me it is one that I should not take seriously and spam.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Your right Gunners, but I have no intention of backing down in the long run.
> 
> The mods need to realize what they did was wrong. And I'll fight tooth and nail if it means getting them to see it.


Being willing to fight tooth and nail is pointless if you are going about things the wrong way, you will find that you can accomplish more with less if you spend more time thinking about your next move. 

As things stand you allow yourself to be patronised and any valid point you make dismissed as a joke. 

You also need to be watchful that the people supporting/encouraging you are not goading you on for their own amusement. 

Just leave the issue alone and if you still feel strongly about things speak with a member you trust so that you can present your arguments in way that won't lead to you getting ridiculed.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 22, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Being willing to fight tooth and nail is pointless if you are going about things the wrong way, you will find that you can accomplish more with less if you spend more time thinking about your next move.
> 
> As things stand you allow yourself to be patronised and any valid point you make dismissed as a joke.
> 
> ...



Great, someone had to come and be mature and rational.  Now I can't make fun of the thread at all.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 22, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Blue and Distracted attempted to ask us to impose new rules on ourselves that no one else has to follow.
> 
> I saw through this thinly vailed attempt rather easily, and I made damn sure everyone else saw though it also.


I actually think blue and distracted are really trying to help, which I will elaborate on when the meta thread is reopened


Spy_Smasher said:


> You shouldn't be worried! The worst that will happen is you get a thread landfilled. Nothing wrong with this one, so far. It's a mighty fine Q&C thread. Full of complaints.


OK, here's a question. Is there any link or screenshot proof of this so-called "hazing" going on in the convo thread. Any more than other sections?


Distracted said:


> Should I even pretend to take this thread seriously or can I just turn it into a fun thread for me to post funny pictures in?


If you aren't capable of taking it seriously, go ahead. We can all do that, and then move it to the OBD and rename it the OBD convo thread.



strongarm85 said:


> Your right Gunners, but I have no intention of backing down in the long run.
> 
> The mods need to realize what they did was wrong. And I'll fight tooth and nail if it means getting them to see it.


Blue has already pretty much said that all this stuff was a stupid idea done because of butthurt. What else are you hoping for?


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 22, 2012)

Listen to gunners. He speaks truth.


----------



## mali (Mar 22, 2012)

No one really cares anymore to be honest, I thought you guys would clock due to the fact that NF wasn't overun with OBD onvo 190's??

Well, I'm gonna be a dick on some other part of NF, how abot you?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 22, 2012)

Mali said:


> No one really cares anymore to be honest, I thought you guys would clock due to the fact that NF wasn't overun with OBD onvo 190's??


The internet is an amazing place.


----------



## mali (Mar 22, 2012)

Shut up you shitty spy.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 22, 2012)

GOD DAMNIT.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 22, 2012)

You know something... fuck it.. Imma start doing exactly what the mods do.. if yall cannot follow yall own rules.. why should I...


----------



## Sasori (Mar 22, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Was this section always this amusing?


Always     .


----------



## Naruto (Mar 22, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> If you do I'll report you for taking the thread off topic. I'm very serious.



Do you have any idea how ridiculous that is? Take a wild guess at who answers reports in this website.

And for that matter:



> Even if our section is shut down, whatever section we migrate to will be dominated by us.



Yeah, we all saw the staying power you guys had outside your little nest. What was the name of that thread? "OBD exiles" or something  ?

But please, by all means, do give me ammo. If you think acting like a posse is going to do anything but discourage the few moderators who don't like the idea of outright perming a good chunk of you, go right ahead


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You know something... fuck it.. Imma start doing exactly what the mods do.. if yall cannot follow yall own rules.. why should I...



You should follow the rules so you don't get banned because you broke them.  Of course if you don't care about being banned or not that reason doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You should follow the rules so you don't get banned because you broke them.  Of course if you don't care about being banned or not that reason doesn't apply to you.



Naw what makes me sick is... how they are allowed to spam threads with pics and flame with no punishment.. yet we get ban for calling others idiots...

and then they try to play to good mod role type...

Seriously.. I hate two-facing 


But I serious about one thing... I am negging all lolicon and pedos I run across on here


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, we all saw the staying power you guys had outside your little nest. What was the name of that thread? "OBD exiles" or something  ?
> 
> But please, by all means, do give me ammo. If you think acting like a posse is going to do anything but discourage the few moderators who don't like the idea of outright perming a good chunk of you, go right ahead



You nothing but an antagonist here.

This witch hunt you want to go on isn't going to accomplish anything.

You take yourself entirely too seriously. Your only stake in this is your own ego. Nobody takes what you say seriously. Even so, a lot of us recognize that it's time for you to step down. Your doing this forum more harm than good.

Tell me one thing you've done recently which has been helpful to this community? Hell I'll let you go back to the last year to see if you've contributed anything useful.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 22, 2012)

strongarm, just stop for now and see what Blue does. I don't like the guy either but this isn't the time for this.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, we all saw the staying power you guys had outside your little nest. What was the name of that thread? "OBD exiles" or something  ?


You do have a point there. I didn't know so many members of the OBD are that terrified of losing e-points.
But seeing that thread will put into perspective how utterly ridiculous the so-called "hazing" accusations of the OBD are. Two people threatened to neg every non-blenderite in the thread. In all my time here, I've never seen anyone act like that in the OBD (without being heavily ridiculed), neither have I seen any OBD'er act like that in any other section. Blue has already made it fairly clear that a lot of this is due to your butthurt idea that the OBD is some kind of enemy to be exterminated. So stop your baseless accusations and reopen the convo thread.



> But please, by all means, do give me ammo. If you think acting like a posse is going to do anything but discourage the few moderators who don't like the idea of outright perming a good chunk of you, go right ahead


You do realise you are the one who is causing all the problems here. I actually quite liked the staff until you and your stupid thread came crashing into the OBD last december.
Baiting people by threating a mass perm is never going to do any good, as you should know. You are just trying to cause trouble here.
Furthermore, your grouping us together as "the OBD" rather than thinking us as individuals is not just misguided, it is plain prejudice. Why should the rest of the OBD get persecuted becuse of what some stupid raging nutter with a butthurt grudge against mods all mods, including ones on his side, says.
To be honest I think you should either be demodded or sectionbanned from the OBD for this attitude, because really you are letting the whole forum down.
And you have no redeeming features. Unlike, for example Naruko, who, whilst being a little too anti-OBD, actually tries to close stomp threads and actually tries to work well as a mod of the section, all I have seen you do is ramble on about a load of stuff which doesn't exist, bait everybody, ban people for trivial stuff that shouldn't even get a mention, and then leave. The last time I have seen you as a productive mod is never. I think you should go back to wherever you go when you aren't doing one of your rages and never come back. And be public about this. Then staff-OBD relations would improve by scales of magnitude.
Like I said, If it wasn't for you, I would still overall like the staff. Thanks to your mad ramblings, I am now, on average, opposed to them.
As long as we get the convo thread back and you leave, as far as I am concerened, the staff can continue as they if they like. Because those are the major problems. The rest can be sorted out slowly, as they pose no major risk to the working of this forum.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But haven't Distracted and Blue given reasons as to why it was taken away?



You mean aside from the general ad nauseum they've been feeding us trying to act as if they give a shit when they haven't done anything to show that anything is going to change? This is aside from making claims of gang negging, hazing without evidence to back it up and acting as if they're going to take what we've said into consideration. 

Three months ago we tried to come up with a compromise, and yet nothing happened except threads being locked and mods acting as if they care about what we've said to try and make compromises. Then the Titanic happened, and even then when we tried to come to a compromise with the staff itself, still nothing. 

rinseandrepeatwithchips.gif


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2012)

> Naw what makes me sick is... how they are allowed to spam threads with pics and flame with no punishment.. yet we get ban for calling others idiots...



You are referring to those screen-caps of Naruto in the Courts in  and Distracted's question about if he should take this thread seriously or spam images?

As for those pictures of Naruto in the Courts there wasn't much flaming form what I saw, the only real flaming was Naruto saying that he roman(?) acted like an idiot.  I'm curious about what roman posted as that would reveal if what Naruto was intentionally hostile just because he didn't like the person or if  he was baited a bit.  In any case different sections have different levels of enforcement.  Quite a bit of the stuff that that is allowed to fly in the Blender would earn someone a ban elsewhere, perhaps the Courts is more akin to the Blender in what kind of stuff is allowed.  It would serve as a pressure release valve for the staff and allow them to express their opinions or troll members there or at least the ones that have been permed for good.  It's not right but I can somewhat understand why they might want the Courts to be such a section.  Still wish that if the staff can't resist antagonizing people in there intentionally or unintentionally then they shouldn't post in there.   



> and then they try to play to good mod role type...
> 
> 
> Seriously.. I hate two-facing



S_S is the only good role model among the Staff. :byakuya 



> But I serious about one thing... I am negging all lolicon and pedos I run across on here



Nothing wrong with that I suppose.


----------



## mali (Mar 22, 2012)

At least Naruto has the balls to admit he's anti-OBD, I know there are some mods on the sidelines and just bitchin about the OBD.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> S_S is the only good role model among the Staff. :byakuya



Spy is a professional dick  Of course that's why we love him but still...


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mali said:


> At least Naruto has the balls to admit he's anti-OBD, I know there are some mods on the sidelines and just bitchin about the OBD.



The fact that he's Anti-OBD (Could also be read if circumstances were different Anti-Cafe, Anti-Blender, Anti-Gaming Section) disqualifies him as impartial moderator. As such, his opinion's shouldn't be weighed seriously by any moderator. He's like a cancer, and he needs to be triaged.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 22, 2012)

Better to just wait and see what Distracted and Blue have in mind, strongarm85.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 22, 2012)

What in Mbxx did I fucking miss?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sure you can read up on it in the mod forums Keo.


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't have access to it actually. But I'll just backtrack the other threads on it later.

Until then, I'll just leave with a facepalm or 2.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 22, 2012)

a new conflict?


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 22, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Do you have any idea how ridiculous that is? Take  a wild guess at who answers reports in this website.


The mods we  know.  You'd think you'd be impartial towards eachother.  Glad to know  cronyism is alive and well.




> Yeah, we all saw the staying power you guys had outside your  little nest. What was the name of that thread? "OBD exiles" or something   ?
> 
> But please, by all means, do give me ammo. If you think acting like a  posse is going to do anything but discourage the few moderators who  don't like the idea of outright perming a good chunk of you, go right  ahead


Such thinly veiled hostility.  I'd expect this out of the members here, not the staff.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 23, 2012)

People still care about this?


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

For now I'm just going to spend my time focused on actually modding the OBD.  I'm done with the drama as far as I can be.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm glad to see Naruto is the poster boy for impartiality as always.



Naruto said:


> Yeah, we all saw the staying power you guys had outside your little nest. What was the name of that thread? "OBD exiles" or something  ?



Thinking a convo that every regular mocked shows and actively avoided shows our staying power :hestonlaugh.


----------



## Soul (Mar 23, 2012)

Fine, I will take the bait.



strongarm85 said:


> To the average OBD member you guys seems like an unreasonable lot.



For what I have seen, the average OBD member is unreasonable.
So your argument isn't that strong.



> That thread is closed now. And in one day it received more post than any other convo thread on this forum. The shit storm is only getting started. This isn't over, not by a long shot.



What are you trying to accomplish, exactly?



strongarm85 said:


> We OBD regulars are equal forum members to everybody else.



I don't think you are, not anymore.

Since you didn't behaved, something was taken from you.
It was to try and improve that section, but some of you think it's an attack.



> Even if our section is shut down, whatever section we migrate to will be dominated by us.



I would like to dare you to try the Blender, but I have enough with the guys posting in "their convo thread".



> I am not going to back down, and I am not going to take no for answer.



Then you will get banned.

__________________________​
I am sick of this shit already, and I am merely a passerby.
If you want to do something, then gather as a community, select someone that can talk, and discuss what is happening _*politely*_ with the mods, otherwise they will ignore you.

If I were you, though, I would let it go.
You won't get anywhere with this kind of posting.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

Why is a person who almost posts exclusively in the Blednder and NBD and has nothing to do with the issue and has never been seen lurking the OBD, voicing there opinion in a matter that is pivotal to the OBD?

The Blender thread has been left, you can go back to doing whatever you were doing prior to this.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul said:


> Fine, I will take the bait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm.. no.



> What are you trying to accomplish, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are, not anymore.


Ignore stongarm. He's in a crazy rage mode right now.



> Since you didn't behaved, something was taken from you.
> It was to try and improve that section, but some of you think it's an attack.


Yeah sure it isn't an attack. Why did blue say this then?


			
				blue (a mod) said:
			
		

> The mods feel basically like you're the enemy, and you can just go ahead and imagine what a bunch of dudes with ban and delete buttons think should be done to an enemy.





			
				blue (a mod) said:
			
		

> And the thing is that disposing of the convo threads was a result of a large segment of the staff feeling that the OBD is simply uncontrollable and *looking for ways to basically neuter the whole section.*


And give examples of the OBD as a whole "misbehaving". Oh wait, you don't have any.


> I am sick of this shit already, and I am merely a passerby.
> If you want to do something, then gather as a community, select someone that can talk, and discuss what is happening _*politely*_ with the mods, otherwise they will ignore you.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 23, 2012)

> Even if our section is shut down, whatever section we migrate to will be dominated by us.


this guy


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm surprised he's not an admin.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh, and @ the title. I don't thing you qualify as a regular, strongarm. I'd just like to put that out there.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 23, 2012)

Do people really even care about this anymore? OBD has been dying a slow death for a while now.

If the convo comes back, cool. If not, the amount of outrage the mods are used to or whatnot just isn't there anymore.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2012)

Some people clearly do, people that weren't even the target of this ironically.


----------



## olaf (Mar 23, 2012)

oh sweet, more OBD drama

and this time I managed before the lock


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

Wait wut, is there something wrong with convo regulars migrating to a different convo (and no, that doesn't mean we have to force out the original occupants)??

The Plasma FC is a given though, no questions asked and shit.


----------



## olaf (Mar 23, 2012)

I read the whole 4 pages and no mention of staff secretly helping pedos

that's disappointing

just as muchs this "OBD in exile" thread I saw in blender


----------



## Neji (Mar 23, 2012)

I love Sasori


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> Why is a person who almost posts exclusively in the Blednder and NBD and has nothing to do with the issue and has never been seen lurking the OBD, voicing there opinion in a matter that is pivotal to the OBD?
> 
> The Blender thread has been left, you can go back to doing whatever you were doing prior to this.


*has never been to the OBD either*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> The mods we  know.  You'd think you'd be impartial towards eachother.  Glad to know  cronyism is alive and well.
> 
> 
> Such thinly veiled hostility.  I'd expect this out of the members here, not the staff.



Honestly, even though this OBD issue doesn't directly affect me, from all I've seen of his behavior, I wonder why they still have him on the staff. He's clearly not fit for this.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 23, 2012)

Indeed.

From what I can tell quite a few people across several sections think this way as well.


----------



## Bit Sean (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that Blender Exile shit was an anomaly that wasn't taken seriously by anyone.

I was annoyed about this at first, but less so now. Certainly everyone raging in every direction isn't going to help. Rather it's going to make everyone end up looking stupid and feeling bitter.

My advice is to wait it out, and if things don't move in the direction you want, then move on. This whole thing will go a lot smoother if people calm down.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul said:


> snip



And exactly what is it have I done that I deserve to be banned for?

I'm not even one of the targeted users of this mess. I haven't done anything of things that the "OBD Hivemind", as Naruto likes to put it, has ever been accused of. When I was active I was one of the most welcoming members there.

Me? Banned? That is not at all likely to happen at this point.

So far everything I've done is within forum rules. Even if Naruto goes on a mass banning, I'll still be here.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

So the mods were expecting a forum wide OBD made shitstorm, kukukuku.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> So the mods were expecting a forum wide OBD made shitstorm, kukukuku.



Hard to do when people are already to apathetic to this. It's been going on for years and just got absurd over the last year or so.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

That could have happened when Naruto came to the OBD but luckily Distracted came into the picture.

His thread was just lol some and a impotent flurry of e-penus flaunting. 

I should have negged him with a huge pic of a dead nazi instead of just a message


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2012)

I negged him saying he should just ignore these threads since that's what they tell us to do with the trolls


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

Everytime I neg him, both him and Naruko neg me back like 2 minutes later and they make sure to augment there neg power


----------



## God Movement (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok mods the joke's over, let's get dat convo back fellas.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

The chances of the convos coming back our nearly as miniscule as the chances of the DSPV FC being reopened.






Ok maybe its not that severe, but you get the gist.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> Everytime I neg him, both him and Naruko neg me back like 2 minutes later and they make sure to augment there neg power



That sounds like gang/mass negging to me.

I think the staff convos should be closed in response to this egregious breach of e-decency.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 23, 2012)

I think it's hilarious that you guys are asking the mods to be reasonable.

The same mods who think it's perfectly alright to abuse power and actively try to find peoples personal information on the internet and use it to fuck with members real lives.

Give it up guys. We don't have power here. We never did. We never will.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 23, 2012)

mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Always have, always will.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 23, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I negged him saying he should just ignore these threads since that's what they tell us to do with the trolls



That's actually very good advice, since these threads are stupid as shit.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 23, 2012)

Neji said:


> I love Sasori


That makes one of us.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 23, 2012)

Naruto, was your name always Naruto?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2012)

blenderiteswithchips.gif


----------



## Havoc (Mar 23, 2012)

This would never have happened if I were made a obd mod years ago.

Just saiyan.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

NF really has gone to the dogs.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> Everytime I neg him, both him and Naruko neg me back like 2 minutes later and they make sure to augment there neg power



People give a shit about rep?

And they don't augment their rep power you silly little man


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

Silly little man my left testicle.

Last time I checked, Naruto shouldn't be negging for anywhere near 4K.

Well evidently seeing as he decided to neg me back asap.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

*This is your warning*​
There was spamming of threads in the OBD that was given a warning and resulted in no bans.

Then there were three different complaint threads that were spammed into being locked with no bans.

Then there was more spamming of threads in this section that resulted in no bans.

This will not be tolerated anymore.  If anyone spams this thread I will give you a 2 week vacation minimum from this forum.  I understand that you're upset, but I am not going to let you get away with breaking rules forever for that reason.

No more warnings will be given from me.

*This is your warning!*​
Now where were we?

Mali, they don't care enough about rep to do that and it would take a bit of effort to edited the rep to do that as well.  I'm sure there is some sort of mix up.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

Nope, Naruto negged me for 4K and Naruko then looked through my rep history and sealed and slashed me for something that happened multiple months before hand (notice how this was all after I negged Naruto coincedentally).

No excuse for it, not an oddity or a glich. Just your average low tier butthurt mods.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

I would love to go through and figure out what happened in your rep, but Mbxx is too busy spilling his drink on the servers to give me access to the modcp again 

When I get it back I'll figure out what happened


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

I really couldn't careless about the rep loss (20K max) but it was mad petty. Anyways, go for it.

Silly mod.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

I am pretty silly


----------



## Havoc (Mar 23, 2012)

Distracted said:


> *This is your warning*​
> There was spamming of threads in the OBD that was given a warning and resulted in no bans.
> 
> Then there were three different complaint threads that were spammed into being locked with no bans.
> ...


It really doesn't take any effort at all.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

For an smod?  Yeah it would take a _bit_ of effort.  Like I said though, I'll look into it later.  I'm sure Mali doesn't care about the actual number as much as the principle of the thing anyway.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 23, 2012)

Get me smodded and I'll show you.

Or you can ask me in my cp.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

Why ban scorp before he could see your warning??

And the discussing the issue with Naruko so there's no need for you take action.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

Havoc said:


> Get me smodded and I'll show you.
> 
> Or you can ask me in my cp.



Smods don't have the power to edit rep power here.  Either that or I just care so little for it that I never figured it out.



Mali said:


> Why ban scorp before he could see your warning??
> 
> And the discussing the issue with Naruko so there's no need for you take action.



Cause that was egregious.  The other times things were spammed it was 1 or 2 threads or a group of people all going off topic.  If he talks to me in the courts he can talk down the length though because he didn't get the warning.

And sweet, less work for me


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 23, 2012)

So is Blue actually doing anything or what?


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

Blue's activity is sporadic due to... well life.  He and I are discussing ideas and we both still want to find a set of rules that the OBD and the Staff can agree on.  Most of the tension seems to come from previous slights and this different perception of what the rules are and how they're enforced.

There are a couple days a week when I just can't be on at all and other days where my activity is limited to only an hour or so a day.  So I have some issues as well with my time on the forum.

Either way, as it stands now we both have open ears and are glad to listen to anything constructive someone has to say.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2012)

Still waiting to see something that indicates putting forth any effort is worth my time


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

You make me wish I was moderator of your mind.  I could just delete those negative thoughts and edit in positive ones.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2012)

I am the product of my experiences bro. I can't commit because I don't trust the rest of the staff wont just lolno at the very end.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

No need to commit.  Be like Nihilus and just post funny pics and throw insults while you watch everything.  Way less stress.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2012)

I get bored too fast. No really, make your best sales pitch. You will be glad if you can convince me.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

All I got is my charisma, sexy stick body, and sheer will power.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2012)

Well that hasn't worked thus far so... yeah.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

Well that's all I got.  Do what you gotta do.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm 100% serious when I say this isn't going to go anywhere unless you guys can offer something tangible as proof. There just isn't any trust right now. I mean just look at strongarm, he isn't even part of the group and well... you get the idea.


----------



## Neji (Mar 23, 2012)

Distracted said:


> *This is your warning*​
> There was spamming of threads in the OBD that was given a warning and resulted in no bans.
> 
> Then there were three different complaint threads that were spammed into being locked with no bans.
> ...


Mad              .


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I'm 100% serious when I say this isn't going to go anywhere unless you guys can offer something tangible as proof. There just isn't any trust right now. I mean just look at strongarm, he isn't even part of the group and well... you get the idea.



Give me a bit more time.  Things aren't unilateral and I don't want to promise things I can't deliver.



Neji said:


> Mad              .



The appropriate term is 'stern.'  Though you can take it however you want as long as you don't test my warning


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

Were is that LoGH's frustration macro when you need it


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> Nope, Naruto negged me for 4K



No he didn't.  You've been negged twice by Naruto  (ever).  Once on December 28th for -834 once on February 7th for -883.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

That's it, I'm sending my nudes to Mbxx.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2012)

Your late evilmoogle, I already discussed the matter with Naruko and it wasn't him it was her.

I explicity stated this already.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 23, 2012)

Well in about a week or so... I expect to see changes in the OBD or atleast steps or a layout or something planned...


----------



## Distracted (Mar 23, 2012)

Oooh a time line.  I'm feeling the pressure 

no seriously, I'd love to be able to get something done in a week or so.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2012)

That's kinda hopeful considering nothing has even started yet


----------



## Byrd (Mar 23, 2012)

We shall see then  I would be surprise myself


----------



## Naruto (Mar 23, 2012)

Can I ask something? I can understand why you don't like me but what has Distracted done to you? He really does want to work something out. It just boggles my mind that you don't trust him or whatever. If the entire staff had a problem with the section, the section would already be gone. So if it isn't, that means some of us are looking at alternatives.

Distracted is currently the most active guy doing it.

You need to start engaging on a little give-and-take instead of continuously eroding at the patience of these guys. Treat the threads seriously, stay focused on discussing what you want and be prepared to understand that our only motivation is to get you to follow some damn rules. And you can try and undermine my moral authority all you want, it doesn't make these words any less true.

Again, my patience has long since expired. Not theirs. Take advantage of that?


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 23, 2012)

Havoc said:


> Get me smodded



I support this.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 23, 2012)

Distracted is not really hated, i find his decision of closing the convo silly since it doesn't really solve anything, and deteriorates the already poor realations with the staff adn the regulars even more, but out of that is a pretty decent mod.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 23, 2012)

i don't dislike distracted. he's cool in my book


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 23, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Can I ask something?


Sure why not, I'm bored right now.



> I can understand why you don't like me but what has Distracted done to you?



You just lost me  I'm not questioning his motives. Blue's sure, I'm still not entirely convinced he isn't trying some convoluted Genesis style troll.



> He really does want to work something out. It just boggles my mind that you don't trust him or whatever. If the entire staff had a problem with the section, the section would already be gone. So if it isn't, that means some of us are looking at alternatives.







> I can't commit because I don't trust the rest of the staff wont just lolno at the very end.



I don't see Distracted's name there anywhere.



> Distracted is currently the most active guy doing it.


Yeah I'm kinda getting the vibe Blue is somewhat of a waste of time at this point 



> You need to start engaging on a little give-and-take instead of continuously eroding at the patience of these guys.


I need to see something that will convince me I wont get screwed over after investing serious effort in this. That's just the way it is. I'm not an unfair guy, I don't hate people because it's cool. I do it because they did something to piss me off. I don't have some ulterior motive here. I'm just telling it like it is.



> Treat the threads seriously, stay focused on discussing what you want and be prepared to understand that our only motivation is to get you to follow some damn rules.



I could probably use the leaks to make a decent snipe here but meh, not worth it.



> Again, my patience has long since expired. Not theirs. Take advantage of that?


Well all I can say to that is on the flip side of that equation is our faith in the staff overall is equally expired. Honestly, we've been dealing with this mess directly for far longer than you ever did. Pretty words just wont sell anything to us at this stage. I really don't get why that is so hard to understand. 

Let me turn this around for a sec. Do you, Naruto, trust us at this point? Be honest here. I'm sure you can see the point I'm making here.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 23, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Do you, Naruto, trust us at this point? Be honest here. I'm sure you can see the point I'm making here.



I have been extremely embittered by frustration and unfortunately allowed myself to show it. Not one of my greatest moments. I'm fallible.

It's hard to sympathize with you guys. Particularly since Nardo-OBD relations aren't exactly stellar.

*But*.

If I have reason to believe that some of you want to legitimately discuss an issue, and if I see that you are not encouraging, or better yet actively _dis_couraging, the tangential direction these threads constantly seem to take, then I am willing, honest as fucking hell willing, to put aside the pitchfork and discuss this just as reasonably, and give a peaceful resolution an actual shot.

I don't expect to ever like most of you, just as I certainly don't expect your opinion of me to change any time soon, or ever, but I *think* you can't tell me I haven't been straight with you since day one, and I stand here now with a simple, honest offer.

All I ask is that we stay on topic. Forget about pedophilia and whatnot. No, we don't endorse it. Duh. If you think we have a good enough reason to ban a creep, great. We will. Report it. Consider the possibility that what Reznor said about taking a guy's job was a joke. Because it fucking was. Understand that we all have personal opinions about people we deal with on the forums, just as you do. Shit we say to each other in the mod lounge (which was supposed to be private ) is no worse than the shit you say about us amongst friends. It's not about being two-faced. It's about being professional. We form opinions, but we try to abide by our own rules. I'm just addressing general crap I tend to hear in these arguments, I'm sure tons of it will be overlooked, but you get the point.

So there you have it. Yeah, I'm willing to trust you. Trust that you are capable of making a decision as a collective that preserving your corner of the internet is more important than perpetuating a feud.

Just please for the love of god don't quit it outright if you don't get your way. It's all about compromising.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 23, 2012)

Naruto said:
			
		

> Shit we say to each other in the mod lounge (which was supposed to be private )  is no worse than the shit you say about us amongst friends. It's not  about being two-faced. It's about being professional.


Really?  Sounds rather two faced to me.

So breaking the TOS is perfectly acceptable by staff members in there own little subforum that nobody can regularly see.



> We form opinions,  but we try to abide by our own rules.


Which is contradicted by your first statement.



> I'm just addressing general crap I  tend to hear in these arguments, I'm sure tons of it will be  overlooked, but you get the point.


Yes I do, but probably not the point you wanted.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 23, 2012)

Mali said:


> Nope, Naruto negged me for 4K and Naruko then looked through my rep history and sealed and slashed me for something that happened multiple months before hand (notice how this was all after I negged Naruto coincedentally).
> 
> No excuse for it, not an oddity or a glich. Just your average low tier butthurt mods.


is this why you're so angry at him and naruko?

oh god he could neg me every day
i'd be all like
"am i a sacrifice"
and he'd say "yes" while he inserts something in my anus, a throbbing red spiraling object that i can not identify until it's too late, it tastes like kyuubi chakra and smells like burnt intestines, and tears 
then my vision goes blurry and i wake up in a tub of ice with spinal injuries after the best night of my life

dat neg rasengan

but no really i've never been negged by him, i think
i wonder what it feels like (probably not as described in my post)

you experienced more than i did mali
you should be proud, not angry


----------



## Naruto (Mar 23, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> Really?  Sounds rather two faced to me.
> 
> So breaking the TOS is perfectly acceptable by staff members in there own little subforum that nobody can regularly see.
> 
> ...





The mod lounge is not the forums. It's no less private than a PM. If you send a PM to a friend of yours on how so-and-so is an asshole, we're not going to monitor it because it's between you and him.

We (the staff) are, for the most part, friends. We're entitled to kick back and talk about things as we would in person, to each other, because _we're the only ones there_. The rules are in place to maintain some degree of civility in the public forums. It has no bearing on what each of us do in a private environment. I'm not your god damn dad. I don't care what you _think_ or how you refer to people you don't like when you're talking to your buddies in private. But I'm not going to flame you *here*. And I damn well expect you not to do it, too.

I'm going to give other people the opportunity to follow up on the _actual topic of discussion_. It wouldn't be fair to give up on everyone based on the actions of few. But fair warning, it's this kind of shit that saps my will to even _try_. God forbid you're wrong about your preconceived notions regarding the staff at large, let's just put it all aside for a moment and focus on solving this? It's as simple of making a list of things you want versus things we want and then beginning to work on what either side is willing to do. It can't be that hard.



Kenneth said:


> is this why you're so angry at him and naruko?
> 
> oh god he could neg me every day
> i'd be all like
> ...



If I could rep you again, I would


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 24, 2012)

Naruto said:


> The mod lounge is not the forums. It's no less private than a PM. If you send a PM to a friend of yours on how so-and-so is an asshole, we're not going to monitor it because it's between you and him.


I see.  One must wonder how far this rule free zone extends.




> We (the staff) are, for the most part, friends. We're entitled to kick back and talk about things as we would in person, to each other, because _we're the only ones there_. The rules are in place to maintain some degree of civility in the public forums.* It has no bearing on what each of us do in a private environment.*


So according to you things done in private cannot and do not translate directly or indirectly into public actions?




> I'm not your god damn dad. I don't care what you _think_ or how you refer to people you don't like when you're talking to your buddies in private.


You might not.  I'm sure others do however, but that isn't really my point.

We've seen evidence that it goes far beyond mere name calling.  It's the other shit I've seen that pisses me off.




> But I'm not going to flame you *here*. And I damn well expect you not to do it, too.


Flaming you?  I'm calling you out sir.




> God forbid you're wrong about your preconceived notions regarding the  staff at large


Subtle attempt at baiting seen and logged.



> let's just put it all aside for a moment and focus on  solving this?


Fine.  When will this be brought up and taken care of then?


----------



## Distracted (Mar 24, 2012)

And both of you will no longer discuss the mod lounge because my spindly body is going to keep you guys...  *DISTRACTED!*


that's right, I said it.


----------



## Cash (Mar 24, 2012)

Distracted said:


> And both of you will no longer discuss the mod lounge because my spindly body is going to keep you guys...  *DISTRACTED!*
> 
> 
> that's right, I said it.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 24, 2012)

Naruto said:
			
		

> Can I ask something? I can understand why you don't like me but what has Distracted done to you? He really does want to work something out. It just boggles my mind that you don't trust him or whatever. *If the entire staff had a problem with the section, the section would already be gone. So if it isn't, that means some of us are looking at alternatives.*


I don't think people have a problem with Distracted :s

Bolded shows a problem in the sense that if the entire staff had a problem with the section the solution should not be to get rid of the entire section. It actually shows that some of the staff members have no regard for the regular members in the section and are reluctant to find a non-controversial solution to the problem. 



			
				Mintaka said:
			
		

> Really? Sounds rather two faced to me.
> 
> So breaking the TOS is perfectly acceptable by staff members in there own little subforum that nobody can regularly see.


''I'm not getting my own way so I am going to scrutinize your every act'', with all due respect grow up. When you progress in life you will realise that you cannot tell every prick you encounter to 'sod off' as you have to think about your professional relationship with the individual along with the *collective* image of your team. Unless you can provide evidence of him pretending to be chums with the people he spoke ill you are a grasping at straws. 

Also what terms of service were broken?


----------



## Soul (Mar 24, 2012)

Mali said:


> Why is a person who almost posts exclusively in the Blednder and NBD and has nothing to do with the issue and has never been seen lurking the OBD, voicing there opinion in a matter that is pivotal to the OBD?



I have lurked the OBD, and I know what has been happening there for a while.



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Ignore stongarm. He's in a crazy rage mode right now.



That's the problem, he can't post politely.



strongarm85 said:


> And exactly what is it have I done that I deserve to be banned for?



I am saying that, if you continue with this kind of things, you _will_ get banned.


----------



## Vegeta (Mar 24, 2012)

Just so you all know the terms of service is that the staff can do what ever they please.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 24, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I have been extremely embittered by frustration and unfortunately allowed myself to show it. Not one of my greatest moments. I'm fallible.


So you've realized you're fallible why can't you realize we're the same? Clearly this just ignore them shit isn't as easy as it sounds on paper.



> *But*.
> 
> If I have reason to believe that some of you want to legitimately discuss an issue, and if I see that you are not encouraging, or better yet actively _dis_couraging, the tangential direction these threads constantly seem to take, then I am willing, honest as fucking hell willing, to put aside the pitchfork and discuss this just as reasonably, and give a peaceful resolution an actual shot.


This is clearly a conditional thing for you so why wouldn't you think it was the same for use? I don't understand this... I've personally been dealing with this shit for almost 3 years now. Do you really think I can just ignore every past interaction that screams to me this is a waste of time? It's the nature of the beast. I mean I don't disagree with this but I can't full on agree willy-nilly 



> I don't expect to ever like most of you, just as I certainly don't expect your opinion of me to change any time soon, or ever,


Good, I'd hate to have my mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) world view shattered 



> but I *think* you can't tell me I haven't been straight with you since day one,


Well I can but you'd have to ask if I'm trolling or not 



> and I stand here now with a simple, honest offer.


Why'd it have to be a massive wall of text? 



> All I ask is that we stay on topic.


And then you teased me about it to boot...



> Forget about pedophilia and whatnot. No, we don't endorse it. Duh. If you think we have a good enough reason to ban a creep, great. We will. Report it.


Did I mention I consider the report function a massive joke? Lots of bad experiences FTW.



> Consider the possibility that what Reznor said about taking a guy's job was a joke. Because it fucking was.


Consider the possibility I have legitimate reasons to dislike and distrust the staff completely unrelated to that. Because I fucking do.



> Understand that we all have personal opinions about people we deal with on the forums, just as you do. Shit we say to each other in the mod lounge (which was supposed to be private ) is no worse than the shit you say about us amongst friends. It's not about being two-faced. It's about being professional. We form opinions, but we try to abide by our own rules.


It's not any different but that's kinda the point. We hold you to a higher standard. And really, to me at least, it is two faced. I'd respect you more if you were fucking open and honest about it. I'd still hate you but I'd respect you. Perhaps I'm just an odd one though...

And let's take this stuff with strongarm and the way you reacted to him. Again, he isn't even part of the group you're actually mad at. To make this worse he is in the midst of some sort of meltdown. Does that give you the least bit of pause about the way you've treated him? I know it gives me pause about any attempted negotiations because I don't know how many people are as riled up as you.



> I'm just addressing general crap I tend to hear in these arguments, I'm sure tons of it will be overlooked, but you get the point.


Well now I feel really fucking trolled.



> So there you have it. Yeah, I'm willing to trust you. Trust that you are capable of making a decision as a collective that preserving your corner of the internet is more important than perpetuating a feud.


Meh



> Just please for the love of god don't quit it outright if you don't get your way. It's all about compromising.


Past experiences tell me otherwise. I know I keep harping on this but it's like it just isn't sinking in for some reason. Give me a good reason, not just words, and I'll be there. If not... welp.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> So you've realized you're fallible why can't you realize we're the same?





> This is clearly a conditional thing for you so why wouldn't you think it was the same for us?





> It's not any different but that's kinda the point. We hold you to a higher standard.



Fair enough. These are all good points. Like I said before, I'm willing to give you guys a shot if you still want to see where we can compromise and how.



> Did I mention I consider the report function a massive joke? Lots of bad experiences FTW.



Please don't give up on using it. If you feel something was overlooked for WHATEVER reason, you can always PM a moderator or two about it. Heck, PM me. Hold me responsible for it. If something wasn't done deliberately, I'll tell you why. If we didn't notice it, I'll simply do it then.



> Consider the possibility I have legitimate reasons to dislike and distrust the staff completely unrelated to that. Because I fucking do.



Very well.



> And really, to me at least, it is two faced. I'd respect you more if you were fucking open and honest about it.



I'm sorry, but I've always been honest. The people I don't like generally know I don't like them. I just did my best not to let it color the way I did things. Which is kind of a staff motto, I think. It's just part of being a mod. I don't like acting like a damn robot either, but there you go.



> And let's take this stuff with strongarm and the way you reacted to him.



I apologize for that. But it's kind of a perfect example as to why we try not to bring our personal shit into forum business.



> Well now I feel really fucking trolled.



I don't troll.



> Past experiences tell me otherwise. I know I keep harping on this but it's like it just isn't sinking in for some reason. Give me a good reason, not just words, and I'll be there. If not... welp.



This goes both ways >.>

I thought the fact that we're making an effort was a good enough reason, but if not, tell me what else we can do. Tell me, what motivation do I have to defend your side of things? It's not some sort of accusatory inquiry, I'm actually asking you to give me a reason. And if there's something *I* can do that will mend some fences, let's hear it.


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> is this why you're so angry at him and naruko?
> 
> oh god he could neg me every day
> i'd be all like
> ...



Nope.

I've been pissed at both of them for other reasons, mainly Naruto. Sorry to burst your bubble.

And I really couldn't give a shit about mods talking shit about members in their privay (assuming they do of course  ) seeing as loads of people bitch about each other in PM's.

But when its a mass convo of flaming all on one member then that would be a problem. And the said mods acting all tough while bitching about people kinda pisses me off.

Anyways, we want the convo back  .......I think :/


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2012)

Giving you the convo back is a no brainer provided we have a mutual understanding by the end of the negotiations. If the section is fully functional there is no reason to keep that away from you. But I was hoping you had other things in mind to ask of us, as giving you something back which you already had before isn't much of a trade.


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

So what would be an ideal trade to you then?


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2012)

Mali said:


> So what would be an ideal trade to you then?



You know what we want. Follow the rules. That means you don't tell people to fuck off in the convo thread (or anywhere else), that you report and ignore trolls (pm mods if you want), and that you are not so hostile to people whose opinions you don't respect.

I don't know what you want, which is why I'm asking you. Distracted told me something about creating guidelines on debating etiquette, MOTM contests and so on and so forth. Are those your ideas and if not, what would you like to see?

Also, we're trying to keep an open mind and be flexible. Don't be afraid to suggest something, but please don't give up on it if you don't get things exactly the way you want them.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 24, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Fair enough. These are all good points. Like I said before, I'm willing to give you guys a shot if you still want to see where we can compromise and how.


This probably wasn't the best time to even try in the first place. You basically have 3 groups of people, those too pissed off to care, those who expect nothing of value to happen and just want to enjoy the show, and those that are willing to give it a chance but aren't certain the staff as a whole will go for anything. You can say you're willing to but can you speak for everyone else? I've seen the disagreements on contentious topics.

Right now I'm in the 3rd group because I think this could have some decent amusement value but I'm drifting towards 2 very quickly.




> Please don't give up on using it. If you feel something was overlooked for WHATEVER reason, you can always PM a moderator or two about it. Heck, PM me. Hold me responsible for it. If something wasn't done deliberately, I'll tell you why. If we didn't notice it, I'll simply do it then.


I really wish I could drag you back to 09 so you could directly experience the god awful wait times. Those were not fun times 




> I'm sorry, but I've always been honest. The people I don't like generally know I don't like them. I just did my best not to let it color the way I did things. Which is kind of a staff motto, I think. It's just part of being a mod. I don't like acting like a damn robot either, but there you go.


That wasn't directed any anyone in particular just general displeasure with the way certain things have been conducted behind closed doors. I haven't seen anything about myself personally but should I ever become the target I'd prefer to be told to my face instead of what comes off as plotting behind closed doors.





> I apologize for that. But it's kind of a perfect example as to why we try not to bring our personal shit into forum business.


Isn't that simply impossible at the end of the day though? You can act like it in public all you want but your decisions are always colored by personal bias.




> I don't troll.


I feel trolled having read it when you had typed it figuring it would be overlooked, not saying you are a troll.





> This goes both ways >.>


I'm well aware which is why we're currently in a standoff.



> I thought the fact that we're making an effort was a good enough reason, but if not, tell me what else we can do.


Well given that the last 2 times a incident like this occured all threads made by the staff were perceived as attacks clearly it isn't. I don't think that there is anything you can do personally to change that.



> Tell me, what motivation do I have to defend your side of things? It's not some sort of accusatory inquiry, I'm actually asking you to give me a reason. And if there's something *I* can do that will mend some fences, let's hear it.



The only thing I could possibly offer you is the fact that I know everything that happens that pisses off the OBD. I can break it down in detail if you really want to know. But, my worries about the staff not agreeing at the end are holding me back. So what can you do to eliminate those worries?


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

No large avay privelleges or sparklys, the OBD does not need any of that shit.

The Meta-dome does need a banner though.....


Anyways, who am I kidding. This is all going under the hallucination of us reporting a troll instead of mocking on site 

The report function is shit as fuck though.


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2012)

Bit Sean said:


> I'm pretty sure that Blender Exile shit was an anomaly that wasn't taken seriously by anyone.
> 
> I was annoyed about this at first, but less so now. Certainly everyone raging in every direction isn't going to help. Rather it's going to make everyone end up looking stupid and feeling bitter.
> 
> My advice is to wait it out, and if things don't move in the direction you want, then move on. This whole thing will go a lot smoother if people calm down.



mider, why did you link me this post in a vm?


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2012)

frankly, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), this section is about debating which character is stronger and shit like that, not gabbing with each other like a buncha hens or housewives
getting rid of your convo is keeping true to the section
naruto will get off point and say it's cuz you guys are rude sometimes and whiny shit like that, but every section just doesn't need a fucking convo thread
we have whole sections that are for nothing but random convos, so get out of your little cave here and go visit those other sections if you just wanna visit with members
choking the rest of the forum with inactivity just cuz you never wanna leave a section is bullshit, and you all should DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Distracted (Mar 24, 2012)

I get it, the OBD doesn't think the staff can do shit and doesn't trust reporting posts.  Which further lends to the staff not doing shit because we actually try to answer reported posts.

What the OBD members don't know is that the staff didn't answer reports from the OBD for a long time.  Why you ask?  Is it because we hate it?  Is it because we wanted you guys to languish under trolls?

Nope, none of those.  Far more practical a reason.  The OBD had it's own unique rule system (the strike system) for a long time.  Not to mention it had a unique culture and a stalwart group of mods for the section.  So having experience elsewhere on the forum didn't lend itself to modding the OBD easily.

So if the reported post said the OBD, a mod would feel uncomfortable and not know exactly how it should be handled.  Thus they stayed away from it.  Even after the strike system went away - - which wasn't really communicated to a lot of the staff - - the problem persisted.  At least that's what kept _me_ from answering reported posts for a long time.

When I say I want to bring the OBD's rules more inline with the rest of the forum, that's what I mean.  We've done a lot of that.  the strike system hasn't been implemented for forever and a day at this point, and it's out of the rules entirely.  So now the rules and enforcement are very similar to the rest of the forum.

So you're right, the report system was shit for the OBD.  Now things have changed.  It will take a bit of getting used to as mods need to feel comfortable walking in there to do the 'one thing' that is required in a report.  So it will take a bit of time and understanding on your end if things don't go perfectly right away.  However, the obstacles that made it suck for you are no longer in place.

So there you go Deathsaurer.  You can stop hating the report system so much.


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2012)

yuck, left aligned signature


----------



## Distracted (Mar 24, 2012)

shit said:


> yuck, left aligned signature


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

Every section has the right to have a convo, your opinion equates to nothing Shit.

Yes, let's talk about the metadome banner


----------



## Distracted (Mar 24, 2012)

That's an option I've suggested.  We have bigger fish to fry first, but that is something we can do.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I gave you a big enough fish for the time being.


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm down for giving the report function a try. But this a "Hivemind" effort 

But if the response time is more than a day for a troll spamming the convo (if we ever get it back) then there will be bashing and negging in my case,straight up, seeing as a day is ample time to spam degrading/trollish bullshit.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> The only thing I could possibly offer you is the fact that I know everything that happens that pisses off the OBD. I can break it down in detail if you really want to know. But, my worries about the staff not agreeing at the end are holding me back. So what can you do to eliminate those worries?



I can't speak for the entire staff, but you've nothing to lose (except time I guess).



Mali said:


> But if the response time is more than a day for a troll spamming the convo (if we ever get it back) then there will be bashing and negging in my case,straight up, seeing as a day is ample time to spam degrading/trollish bullshit.



You do what you have to do and I'll do what I have to do. You know how this dance works. For what it's worth, I'll try to do my part in getting to things before they escalate. That should count for something.



Mali said:


> The Meta-dome does need a banner though.....



If after a couple months the section is functioning and staff-obd relations are 1% better, I'm pretty sure I can convince the rest of the crew to hand you a damn banner as a gesture of good faith.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 24, 2012)

Naruto said:


> I can't speak for the entire staff, but you've nothing to lose (except time I guess).



I can think of more entertaining ways to waste time though. I really wish I was talking to Blue right now, I could slip in random backwards words to see if he notices to amuse myself


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 24, 2012)

mali you can't burst my bubble because i have no bubble
i lost my bubble
god has taken my bubble /vague bruce almighty reference



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I can think of more entertaining ways to waste time though. I really wish I was talking to Blue right now, I could slip in random backwards words to see if he notices to amuse myself


 i'm definitely going to try this wherever i go


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

Naruto what is it with you and those veiled messages of impotent hostility? If you don't want me to be hasty in terms of the report function issue then tell me not to be, straight up. 

Or are you intentionally trying to egg me on?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Mar 24, 2012)

So from what I'm getting here.... the mods have taken down the OBD convo because they view it as detrimental to newbies in the OBD, then they ask the regulars to be more cooperative with both the staff and newbies, if the OBD regulars do that they may get their convo back. So why not just listen the staff and be more cooperative, its not that hard.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2012)

Mali said:


> Naruto what is it with you and those veiled messages of impotent hostility? If you don't want me to be hasty in terms of the report function issue then tell me not to be, straight up.
> 
> Or are you intentionally trying to egg me on?



I was telling you I'd try my best to get to your reports before your allotted time frame, but reminding you that we will never condone your general response to it.

I think a day is plenty of time. Relax.


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

Its seems as if your purposefully trying to come off stern in a matter were emotions can gtfo, if your not gonna be optimistic about this then I suggest you get back to the sidelines or let someone else sub.

A day? Do you know how much shit can escalate on the internet in a fucking day? Putting with a troll whose spamming complete manure while your talking to others and then ignoring isn't as easy as you think. 

Mod reaction time needs to decrease so this shit gets squashed before it escalates, I'm not obviously saying an auto reaction. But a fucking day is far from unreasonable, especially now theirs more "mod attention" on the OBD.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 24, 2012)

Decrease

Don't you mean increase


----------



## Distracted (Mar 24, 2012)

And we're just talking about how to decrease the mod response time.  So everything is better in the neighborhood.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 24, 2012)

Mali said:


> Its seems as if your purposefully trying to come off stern in a matter were emotions can gtfo, if your not gonna be optimistic about this then I suggest you get back to the sidelines or let someone else sub.
> 
> A day? Do you know how much shit can escalate on the internet in a fucking day? Putting with a troll whose spamming complete manure while your talking to others and then ignoring isn't as easy as you think.
> 
> Mod reaction time needs to decrease so this shit gets squashed before it escalates, I'm not obviously saying an auto reaction. But a fucking day is far from unreasonable, especially now theirs more "mod attention" on the OBD.





I'm sorry if I'm coming across sternly, that's how I mod. I am _cautiously _optimistic about this, which is why I'm here. And I'm going to give this a fair shot and not quit that easily, and even if you won't admit it, you probably don't want me to quit either.

Like I said before, you don't have to like me, you just have to focus on the task at hand.


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

I said decrease and I meant it 

But seriously, that shit needs to get sorted out. You think people in the convo actually like wasting their time fending off trolls/rapists/pedoa/sexual deviants???

No.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

> You think people in the convo actually like wasting their time fending off trolls/rapists/pedoa/sexual deviants???



I suppose that using the ignore feature, after reporting said trolls/rapists/pedos/sexual deviants, is too much to ask for?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 24, 2012)

I tried putting Sentry on ignore once. Worked for like 5 minutes then he made a new dupe. Actually that reminds me, why were you guys even negotiating with that prick?


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I tried putting Sentry on ignore once. Worked for like 5 minutes then he made a new dupe.



Fair enough but wouldn't it suffice for most of the trolls?


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

God knows how many people that actively make troll dupes in the OBD apart from the Sentry  .


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't even get me started on MvC dupes as well.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Fair enough but wouldn't it suffice for most of the trolls?



Probably but I don't really like blocking people in a debate section. There have been a few exceptions I simply couldn't stand period but it's not really something I'm a huge fan of because it kinda defeats the purpose of being in a debate section. Can't block mods either


----------



## Distracted (Mar 24, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I tried putting Sentry on ignore once. Worked for like 5 minutes then he made a new dupe. Actually that reminds me, why were you guys even negotiating with that prick?





Mali said:


> God knows how many people that actively make troll dupes in the OBD apart from the Sentry  .





Mali said:


> Don't even get me started on MvC dupes as well.





Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Probably but I don't really like blocking people in a debate section. There have been a few exceptions I simply couldn't stand period but it's not really something I'm a huge fan of because it kinda defeats the purpose of being in a debate section. Can't block mods either




And once again, the report function should work better for you guys now.  And also, as mods who are better than I at recognizing dupes (I utterly lack that skill set) get acclimated to it, then sometimes you guys won't even have to report.

It's one of those things that just needs a first step from both sides.  Reporting takes a click and 1 sentence explanation on your end.  Just as much effort as you spend flaming those same trolls to no avail.  Give it a shot, give us a chance.

What can it hurt?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Fair enough but wouldn't it suffice for most of the trolls?



Unfortunately the breed we tend to get happen to extremely and utterly obsessed. Like to the point that they will come bitching and moaning to you off site like say for example of you have a wiki account or you have a youtube account (yes this shit happens). So it's not really and more opposed to that these clowns are really fucking off the wall.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 24, 2012)

Thankfully I've never run into that particular problem... Youtube feud, dumbest shit ever.


----------



## Id (Mar 25, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Actually that reminds me, why were you guys even negotiating with that prick?



Short answer, we never did.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 25, 2012)

Sinestro, do I know you?


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Havoc said:


> Sinestro, do I know you?



Sinestro is Id.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 25, 2012)

shit said:


> frankly, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), this section is about debating which character is stronger and shit like that, not gabbing with each other like a buncha hens or housewives
> getting rid of your convo is keeping true to the section
> naruto will get off point and say it's cuz you guys are rude sometimes and whiny shit like that, but every section just doesn't need a fucking convo thread
> we have whole sections that are for nothing but random convos, so get out of your little cave here and go visit those other sections if you just wanna visit with members
> choking the rest of the forum with inactivity just cuz you never wanna leave a section is bullshit, and you all should DEAL WITH IT


But you don't really know people in other sections. Wheras you do know OBD'ers. And it's not really possible to get to know 214,333 people, so posting in the OBD convo is your only chance to talk to people you actually know.


EpicBroFist said:


> So from what I'm getting here.... the mods have taken down the OBD convo because they view it as detrimental to newbies in the OBD, then they ask the regulars to be more cooperative with both the staff and newbies, if the OBD regulars do that they may get their convo back. So why not just listen the staff and be more cooperative, its not that hard.


Seeing as we are already at least as cooperative with the newbies as you are, being more is a bit tricky. And trusting the staff is a bit hard when they've just been on massive ban raids and shut down your convo.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 25, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Short answer, we never did.



Oh, you were just trolling him? I approve of this.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2012)

All in well... I expect progression of this issue .... I wanna see some results soon


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 25, 2012)

shit said:


> frankly, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), this section is about debating which character is stronger and shit like that, not gabbing with each other like a buncha hens or housewives
> getting rid of your convo is keeping true to the section
> naruto will get off point and say it's cuz you guys are rude sometimes and whiny shit like that, but every section just doesn't need a fucking convo thread
> we have whole sections that are for nothing but random convos, so get out of your little cave here and go visit those other sections if you just wanna visit with members
> choking the rest of the forum with inactivity just cuz you never wanna leave a section is bullshit, and you all should DEAL WITH IT



Oh, and two more things. The OBD convo is a unique place in its own right, the feel of it is completely different from the platza. Also, you are kind of preaching to the converted here, as if you haven't noticed, this thread isn't in the OBD.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2012)

behave shit, you blender ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Well in about a week or so... I expect to see changes in the OBD or atleast steps or a layout or something planned...



A week? I wouldn't give them years.

On the reporting issue I really doubt the mods would think kindly of me if I decided to report every single thing I see let alone the entire OBD doing it. 
How many posts a day do I see like 1000+? I wouldn't be that well liked if anyone found out I was reporting either especially if something as small as twit or twat can get you banned like I hear.

Though I have never gotten in trouble with mods before


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> On the reporting issue I really doubt the mods would think kindly of me if I decided to report every single thing I see let alone the entire OBD doing it.



Oh you never know, they might even thank you. 



> I wouldn't be that well liked if anyone found out I was reporting either especially if something as small as twit or twat can get you banned like I hear.



No one will likely find out unless you tell people that you are reporting posts.


----------



## mali (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, let's all be optmistic and hold hands


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No one will likely find out unless you tell people that you are reporting posts.


How can I trust the mods not to blab?
It also goes against everything I was taught.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How can I trust the mods not to blab?
> It also goes against everything I was taught.



What reason would they have to blab?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What reason would they have to blab?


Because people tend to blab?
Sometimes people ask things and a mod says something pertaining to that thing.
This is all built on trust and I don't trust people like naruto as mods or mods that talk behind our backs.
Only thing that should be kept secret is who is reporting what and stuff like that.


Everyone else talks in the open publicly when they say something.
I also hardly ever see you guys posting besides when notifying when a thread is closed so I hardly know you guys, so I have to go with hearsay.

I don't like when my government does things behind my back they shouldn't do. Much like I don't like a higher authority that is meant to serve do things behind my back they shouldn't do.

What I'm saying is with actual knowing trust "should" come with it and with trust law.
Open your discussion thread


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> Because people tend to blab?
> 
> 
> Sometimes people ask things and a mod says something pertaining to that thing.



True, people do tend to blab but in these matters my experience with the staff is that they are pretty good at not leaking, intentionally or unintentionally, such information.  I've seen talk of reporting and the people who report come up a few times before and in all those cases no names were mentioned.  From what I saw the only reason that some of the people knew who the reporters were because those reporters themselves mentioned/implied it before.  



> This is all built on trust and I don't trust people like naruto as mods or mods that talk behind our backs.



Once again all I can give you is my own experiences with the staff, they are pretty good at keeping secrets.  Not too long ago Naruto and I were talking to each other on Steam chat when the convo turned into a discussion about things involving HR, Naruto made sure to not leak any information and I'm someone that he likes.  I think that you can trust him and other staff members to keep who is doing the reporting a secret.  If there is a leak it will probably be because of a human blunder and that is something that you are just as likely to do yourself.  



> Everyone else talks in the open publicly when they say something.



Except when they use PMs/private IMs/rep messages to talk about stuff. :byakuya



> I don't like when my government does things behind my back they shouldn't do. Much like I don't like a higher authority that is meant to serve do things behind my back they shouldn't do.



What has the NF staff done behind your back that they shouldn't have done?  Also, NF staff doesn't serve NF members. 



> Open your discussion thread



You mean Blue's thread in the OBD?  He'll probably open it whenever he has the time to participate I suppose.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Except when they use PMs/private IMs/rep messages to talk about stuff. :byakuya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even then such things are somewhat open to the public in comparison to it. Sometimes a horrible PM gets posted and things like that.
 I get your point on that however.

I dunno they  might be laughing at me right now 
I guess the government doesn't serve the people 
Nah I meant the mod section mods should open it for viewing to build trust. Crazy right?


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

> Even then such things are somewhat open to the public in comparison to it. Sometimes a horrible PM gets posted and things like that.
> I get your point on that however.



Well, the Mod Lounge does have its leaks. 



> I dunno they might be laughing at me right now



And they could be laughing at me as well. 



> I guess the government doesn't serve the people



The government serves whoever has the biggest pockets.  



> Nah I meant the mod section mods should open it for viewing to build trust. Crazy right?



That's crazy talk right there.  There is a pretty good reason to keep it secret, there is probably a lot of stuff there that will get some mods the ire/hatred of people that they have never interacted with for reasons such as vetoing mod candidates, being instrumental in getting someone permed and so on.  There might be some benefits for regular members but there really is no upside for the staff.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 26, 2012)

Honestly, even if we opened the mod lounge to the public I'm sure people would start wondering about the SECRET secret mod lounge


----------



## Distracted (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it's safe to say I'm a pretty nice guy.  I'm also pretty open and honest about things.  There is little that I do in the HR that I wouldn't mind posting outside of the HR because I just don't care.  However, I honestly see the benefit in having the HR private.

First of all, while I am a nice guy, I do have limits to my patience.  I need the ability to go somewhere and just shout about how much I hate that I gotta be nice to someone who I doesn't deserve the time of day from me.  However, due to my role on this forum I need to grit my teeth and be nice to people even when I feel they don't deserve it.  I need to smile and be polite even when someone is insulting me blatantly.  The HR is my break room and I would have it no other way.

If you want a more practical assessment.  I can tell you that if we decided to look for a mod in a section, and it was public... there are people who would do their best to try to be a mod candidate or others that would get hurt just cause we feel we couldn't really work with them even if they were good otherwise.

We mod people by unanimous consensus.  A mod that you don't feel you're close to, but who has seen your actions and doesn't like the way things were handled, can veto you for modship.  This is one of our most sacred institutions.  You get on the staff by universal consent.

That whole process gets thrown out of whack if it was open to the public.  Not to mention trying to hunt down for dupes and letting them see all of our tricks is just absurd.  There are some things we do that I don't think people can hide, but I have way more confidence in the creativity of people over time.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 26, 2012)

So uh, when is Blue going to stop inactifagging? This waiting thing is boring...


----------



## Distracted (Mar 26, 2012)

Whenever he damn well pleases 

No seriously, placing any time tables on him is a fool's errand.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 26, 2012)

Just a general question but how come you can no longer view members' ages? I know that people can lie about their ages on the forum but I feel that much of the hostility would diminish in threads if people knew they were speaking to a 14 year old. 

I feel that as things stand there is a possibility that some of the newer members are wrongfully labelled as trolls when they genuinely don't have the same understanding as regular posters.
_________
Also there is not a problem with the HR being in private but I believe that members should have the option of having their court threads visible to regular members.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 26, 2012)

Some people don't list their age.  Otherwise you should be able to view it.  If it's relatively new, seriously attach it to the shithole the forum is going into right now due to Mbxx.  We're working on getting him to fix it, the mods are just as annoyed with it as everyone else.

If it's not fixed after that remind me and I'll look into it.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 26, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Whenever he damn well pleases
> 
> No seriously, placing any time tables on him is a fool's errand.



 I am not amused. Someone on your side needs to take charge of this shit and motivate me to give a darn.



Gunners said:


> Just a general question but how come you can no longer view members' ages? I know that people can lie about their ages on the forum but I feel that much of the hostility would diminish in threads if people knew they were speaking to a 14 year old.
> 
> I feel that as things stand there is a possibility that some of the newer members are wrongfully labelled as trolls when they genuinely don't have the same understanding as regular posters.



Magellan was a kid, he got insulted quite liberally. So uh... probably not? I'm all for some sort of rule being put in place so it can be dealt with, preferably in a manor that doesn't drive new people away but after the 2 year dead zone of modding caused by the collective brain trust that thought the strike system was a good idea thinking ages matter to anyone is overly optimistic. Then again Magellan was an over zealous twat


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 9, 2012)

So is the OBD as inactive as you hoped for yet?


----------



## Es (Apr 9, 2012)

The more the mods tighten their grip the more users will slip through their fingers


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Distracted (Apr 9, 2012)

Han Solo said:


> So is the OBD as inactive as you hoped for yet?





Es said:


> The more the mods tighten their grip the more users will slip through their fingers



Haven't really noticed or cared to be honest.  If people are leaving to somewhere else I hope they have fun there.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 9, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Haven't really noticed or cared to be honest.  If people are leaving to somewhere else I hope they have fun there.



I can feel the love


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 10, 2012)

So when OBD gonna be removed to shits already? That was the plan, right? Don't disappoint people now.


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 10, 2012)

Shitty section.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 10, 2012)

NMG said:


> I can feel the love



Believe it or not, I do care about the section.  I just can't worry about every person that leaves.



Hatifnatten said:


> So when OBD gonna be removed to shits already? That was the plan, right? Don't disappoint people now.



Not the plan.



Vegeta said:


> Shitty section.



I'm not saying that I agree.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Not the plan.



Do you guys even have a plan aside from being useless wastes of time?


----------



## Forces (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol just dump this crap section to the trash and you'll have a 1000x easier and less annoying job as staff of this forum. I don't see why you're still caring about their suggestions


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 10, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Do you guys even have a plan aside from being useless wastes of time?



Why aren't you posting in the Plasma Man FC? It's pretty much the replacement convo thread.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

The chances of the staff actually doing something about bringing the convo thread back is comparable to the likelihood of Naruto being demoted 

In other words

Keep dreaming 

sadbuttrue.jpg


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The chances of the staff actually doing something about bringing the convo thread back is comparable to the likelihood of Naruto being demoted
> 
> In other words
> 
> ...



He... isn't currently an Smod. Sure it was his choice but that's probably not the best line to use right now.

Oh, Blue is trying to talk them into it. I stress trying. Obviously not going well hence my comment above.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

Not like it's really going to change anything, much less the opinion the staff has of the OBD itself, much less the chances of the convo thread actually coming back, as you can see by the activity of this thread. 

hasyettoseeanythingtomakemethinkotherwise.jpg


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't disagree with you. It seems quite obvious the majority of the staff just isn't interested so fuck it.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 10, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Do you guys even have a plan aside from being useless wastes of time?





SuperVegetto said:


> Lol just dump this crap section to the trash and you'll have a 1000x easier and less annoying job as staff of this forum. I don't see why you're still caring about their suggestions





Han Solo said:


> Why aren't you posting in the Plasma Man FC? It's pretty much the replacement convo thread.





Darth Nihilus said:


> The chances of the staff actually doing something about bringing the convo thread back is comparable to the likelihood of Naruto being demoted
> 
> In other words
> 
> ...





Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He... isn't currently an Smod. Sure it was his choice but that's probably not the best line to use right now.
> 
> Oh, Blue is trying to talk them into it. I stress trying. Obviously not going well hence my comment above.





Darth Nihilus said:


> Not like it's really going to change anything, much less the opinion the staff has of the OBD itself, much less the chances of the convo thread actually coming back, as you can see by the activity of this thread.
> 
> hasyettoseeanythingtomakemethinkotherwise.jpg





Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I don't disagree with you. It seems quite obvious the majority of the staff just isn't interested so fuck it.



You guys do realize that I'm pretty much the guy in charge of the section now right?

So you can stop complaining about the 'staff' and now complain about 'Distracted.'  The question isn't what plan the staff has, or why they haven't given your convo thread back.  It's what is Distracted's plan and why hasn't he given us our convo thread back.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

So...what is your plan?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

Why complain about you since you've done nothing wrong? (up to this point )

This is aside from being a little lock happy with a few threads here and there, which is really nothing, at least for now. :meximaybe


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

You misunderstand... again. Well me at least. My complaint is nothing has happened in regard to Blue's initiative. Unless you've taken that over to. In which case, kindly go jump off a cliff so we can get someone useful trying something


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2012)

Distracted said:


> You guys do realize that I'm pretty much the guy in charge of the section now right?
> 
> So you can stop complaining about the 'staff' and now complain about 'Distracted.'  The question isn't what plan the staff has, or why they haven't given your convo thread back.  It's what is Distracted's plan and why hasn't he given us our convo thread back.



Well?
**


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2012)

Quick question.

Will the convo thread return?

Yes or No?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

Does a bear shit in the woods? :tsoukalosryoma


----------



## Distracted (Apr 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So...what is your plan?



My plan was just to get some stable and consistent mod activity going.  I'm not perfect, but I'd say I've improved that area.

My next step was to wait for the OBD members to start asking about what's next and to tell them I'm the man to deal with.

After that it's all about what can be done that the OBD also wants.



Darth Nihilus said:


> Why complain about you since you've done nothing wrong? (up to this point )
> 
> This is aside from being a little lock happy with a few threads here and there, which is really nothing, at least for now. :meximaybe



Yeah I'm a bit lock happy.  I'm more than happy to unlock a thread if someone wants me to though.  So there is always that.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> You misunderstand... again. Well me at least. My complaint is nothing has happened in regard to Blue's initiative. Unless you've taken that over to. In which case, kindly go jump off a cliff so we can get someone useful trying something



Blue will do as Blue does.  I didn't start his initiative nor will I pick it up for him.

As for me, I'm as useful as you want me to be.  I don't have an end game or a desire to shape the OBD into whatever, I'm only here to keep the place running.

*edit*

Blade, the convo thread will return in the semi-near future.  I just want to address the concerns of other members of the staff and it will return.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

>Mod activity
>Stable
>Consistent

I'm sure you know where I'm going with this


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2012)

Blade said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Will the convo thread return?
> 
> Yes or No?


If you like me check this box.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 10, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Mod activity
> >Stable
> >Consistent
> 
> I'm sure you know where I'm going with this



Have I been inconsistent?  I know I'm not perfect, but would you characterize me as inconsistent as a mod?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

You? No. The previous staff members that have ventured into the OBD to try and turn it into a _stable_ section? Not so much. 

Will you be our savior mein square


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Blue will do as Blue does.  I didn't start his initiative nor will I pick it up for him.


Well then I really have no interest in talking to you since it gets me nowhere.





> Blade, the convo thread will return in the semi-near future.  I just want to address the concerns of other members of the staff and it will return.


You realize the hostility isn't going to go away without major changes right?


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2012)

Distracted said:


> My plan was just to get some stable and consistent mod activity going.  I'm not perfect, but I'd say I've improved that area.
> 
> My next step was to wait for the OBD members to start asking about what's next and to tell them I'm the man to deal with.
> 
> ...




Is such a thing even possible?

Nope.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

Blade said:


> Is such a thing even possible?
> 
> Nope.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 10, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You? No. The previous staff members that have ventured into the OBD to try and turn it into a _stable_ section? Not so much.
> 
> Will you be our savior mein square



I'm not a savior, but I'm the guy to deal with.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Well then I really have no interest in talking to you since it gets me nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What major changes would you like to see?  My only thoughts so far are to create more incentives to read different manga, to create a new section for HST match ups, and to start laying the hammer down for spam.

I'm open to suggestions.



Blade said:


> Is such a thing even possible?
> 
> Nope.



It is possible.  If I wanted to piss off a bunch of people I could just give it back to you right now.

I think it would go better for everyone involved if we start changing things before we go there, which we can start doing right now.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

We've been over this before Distracted, I'm not doing a tl;dr list of issues and suggestions without some assurance that it is worth my time to bother. Something I have yet to see.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 10, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> We've been over this before Distracted, I'm not doing a tl;dr list of issues and suggestions without some assurance that it is worth my time to bother. Something I have yet to see.



Then what do you think of my ideas?

You do realize that I can start enacting any suggestions you have immediately right?  Like, if you want a new rule that I like I can literally go and write it into the rules for the section right now.  I can start enforcing it today.

Up to you.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah cause I saw what came of the last input I gave you. Did you forget about that?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

How about instead of coming up with more ideas that are never going to actually be enacted, we actually work on the ideas that OBD regulars have actually suggested since the first suggestion thread, instead running around in circles just to come right back to square one for the 500th time?


----------



## Distracted (Apr 10, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Yeah cause I saw what came of the last input I gave you. Did you forget about that?



I remember it, but back then I was just locking threads and working with a group of people.  Now it's just me.



Darth Nihilus said:


> How about instead of coming up with more ideas that are never going to actually be enacted, we actually work on the ideas that OBD regulars have actually suggested since the first suggestion thread, instead running around in circles just to come right back to square one for the 500th time?



Will never be enacted?  How long do you think it'd take me to get a HST battledome as a subsection to the anime/manga battledome?  That's the thing that would take me the longest to enact because I'd need an admin to do it.

And fuck if I'm going to read through the hundreds of posts in both threads over again to find the few times when you guys posted worthwhile suggestions.  I know you guys did, but I'm not digging through that stuff.

You've spent more time and effort telling me about enacting them then just repeating them for me at this point.

I remember one person suggesting new rules about etiquette.  I remember some people suggesting having a post count minimum to post in the OBD, I remember someone talking about section banning people for spite threads or just being harder on that in general.

There are a lot of you and a lot of ideas that were thrown out there.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

Because we shouldn't have to repeat them even though on repeated occasion that seems to be the case when the mods ignore most of the suggestions that we've actually thrown out and repeatedly keep bringing up the same thing which isn't the problem within the OBD as a whole, much less from its elisits (lol)

>Gang negging
>Harsh on new members
>Harsh treatment of the mods because of their lack of activity 

blub blub blub


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

The original suggestions thread they brushed under the rug? I gave Distracted an issue to sink his teeth in, the way bans are allocated being stupid, and nothing came of it. That was the easy one... You can't honestly expect me to believe you can inact any rule you desire if you haven't even touched that yet. We're talking really fun things like defining what is and isn't flaming and where to draw the line between ignorance and trolling. Please don't treat me like an idiot man...


----------



## Distracted (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I got shit to do today and I'm not going to ask you to repeat them for me if you're not interested.

I'll be back in a few hours, until then you guys have to deal with Spy_Smasher, I suggest not crossing him as he is a vicious one.  If anyone wants to suggest things feel free to PM them to me and I'll gladly give you my thoughts on them.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> The original suggestions thread they brushed under the rug? I gave Distracted an issue to sink his teeth in, the way bans are allocated being stupid, and nothing came of it. That was the easy one... You can't honestly expect me to believe you can inact any rule you desire if you haven't even touched that yet. We're talking really fun things like defining what is and isn't flaming and where to draw the line between ignorance and trolling. Please don't treat me like an idiot man...



A flame is any attack on a person that is intentional and meant to hurt the person.

While not every flame is bannable, I do feel that there is a line that is crossed that is hard to define.  I'm more lenient than other mods when it comes to that issue and I feel a warning is more effective than a ban.

Basically, I don't mind if things got heated in a debate as long as people cut it out when I ask them to.  However, if someone repeatedly flames even after I ask them to stop, or does it multiple times even after I've handed out several warnings then they will get a ban and talk to me in the courts.

Asking me to define it any more clearly than that is really difficult.  I don't mind someone attacking an argument I think depending on the harshness of the attack.  However, attacking a person does bother me quite a bit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Well I got shit to do today and I'm not going  to ask you to repeat them for me if you're not interested.
> 
> I'll be back in a few hours, until then you guys have to deal with  Spy_Smasher, I suggest not crossing him as he is a vicious one.  If  anyone wants to suggest things feel free to PM them to me and I'll  gladly give you my thoughts on them.



Translation: I give up 

Am I right or wrong?


----------



## Distracted (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't give up, I just honestly have things I need to do for the next 4 hours.  I'll be back then and can spend more time with you.

Learn to relax mein square.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 10, 2012)

You have heart mein square. I'll give you that much. More so than I can say for the rest of the staff, which is a shame. 

allmychips.gif


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2012)

I will happily crush your dreams.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

Distracted said:


> While not every flame is bannable, I do feel that there is a line that is crossed that is hard to define.



But that's the thing, it has to be defined in writing or someone else will walk into the same situation Naruto did and have it blow up in their face. You wont be here forever and I'm not trusting your replacement with their opinion. Or the odd time we need a different Smod to do something because you're busy IRL. To further complicate this we may disagree with your viewpoint. It's just not that simple.


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 10, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Learn to relax mein square.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 10, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> But that's the thing, it has to be defined in writing or someone else will walk into the same situation Naruto did and have it blow up in their face. You wont be here forever and I'm not trusting your replacement with their opinion. Or the odd time we need a different Smod to do something because you're busy IRL. To further complicate this we may disagree with your viewpoint. It's just not that simple.



It is that simple.  Whether you agree with his definition won't change what he defines as flaming.

Also you need to calm down a bit, man.  It's clear you have someone you can work with now.  If you keep trying to blitz the man you may lose someone that could have been an ally for no good reason.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

I frankly do not believe him. As I said I gave him an issue to deal with and he has done nothing with it. Until he does I'm treating the whole thing as an attempted smoke screen and ignoring him. If he can't deal with that issue for whatever reason then he isn't the person I need to be talking to.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 10, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I frankly do not believe him. As I said I gave him an issue to deal with and he has done nothing with it. Until he does I'm treating the whole thing as an attempted smoke screen and ignoring him. If he can't deal with that issue for whatever reason then he isn't the person I need to be talking to.



But you might have to cut your losses.  Let's look at the facts here:


You have a legitimate issue and he's given what seems to be a plausible excuse.
In front of witnesses he's claimed a willingness to work on whatever issues you raise.
He's the only one in charge of that section.

Even if you're right and he is blowing a smokescreen that smoke blower is all you have right now.  Thus it would be best to just work with him in the public eye, where his and your actions can be scrutinized and judged objectively.

That's just my advice, man.  Sometimes situations aren't what we'd like them to be.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

baconbits said:


> But you might have to cut your losses.


Not happening.



> [*]You have a legitimate issue and he's given what seems to be a plausible excuse.


Been there, done that, still here.



> [*]In front of witnesses he's claimed a willingness to work on whatever issues you raise.


Been there, done that, still here.



> [*]He's the only one in charge of that section.





> Even if you're right and he is blowing a smokescreen that smoke blower is all you have right now.  Thus it would be best to just work with him in the public eye, where his and your actions can be scrutinized and judged objectively.



Really?


Blue's offer is far more appealing, has the benefit of being from an admin, and comes with assurances of trying to convince me it is serious. I'll stick with Blue for obvious reasons.



> That's just my advice, man.  Sometimes situations aren't what we'd like them to be.


Doesn't mean I should take the more questionable, less satisfactory offer of change.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 10, 2012)

SuperVegetto said:


> Lol just dump this crap section to the trash and you'll have a 1000x easier and less annoying job as staff of this forum. I don't see why you're still caring about their suggestions



 somebody still hurting that they were kick out from the section 

but seriously.. the only good solution is returning the convo back.. I mean what harm was it doing?

Its not like its gonna prevent people from having a convo?

Really whats the *REAL* reason behind it... its okay to be honest


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

Blue said:
			
		

> I'm still working on convincing the staff that giving the convo thread back would be a good first step. I'd probably have been done by now, but I've had the flu the last week, and it's been spring break. I feel like that's a necessary first step to get everyone on board - has the effect of committing the staff to this effort as well.
> 
> I'll be in touch.



Please explain why Blue feels so adamant about that if you can just make new rules willy-nilly Distracted. This makes no sense to me.


----------



## OS (Apr 10, 2012)

If you give them their convo. I'll stop being terrible


----------



## Byrd (Apr 10, 2012)

Although one thing I don't get.. why we do need mods who don't even deal with the section input on this?

and why haven't they came forth and explain themselves?

It look more and more like they did it out of spite


----------



## Kurou (Apr 10, 2012)

I suggest we rename the OBD, Kurouketsu's play house. First 100 bitches get in free.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Although one thing I don't get.. why we do need mods who don't even deal with the section input on this?


Blue indicates it's policy that they have to agree in principal to any changes to the rules regardless what Distracted is claiming now. In fact this is the same thing Greed kept telling us. That Distracted is suddenly saying different boggles my mind since it's what we've always been told, even by someone that outranks him.



> and why haven't they came forth and explain themselves?


Does that really matter?



> It look more and more like they did it out of spite


I'm sure certain people did but I doubt that was the collective motive.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 10, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Please explain why Blue feels so adamant about that if you can just make new rules willy-nilly Distracted. This makes no sense to me.


Makes no sense to me either.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 10, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Blue indicates it's policy that they have to agree in principal to any changes to the rules regardless what Distracted is claiming now. In fact this is the same thing Greed kept telling us. That Distracted is suddenly saying different boggles my mind since it's what we've always been told, even by someone that outranks him.
> 
> 
> Does that really matter?
> ...



Well if the other mods can at least explain or come to talk, we probably can get some things done like today. It just when more than one person with authority votes on something.. it would be better to hear from at least some of them rather than one or two. 

and agreed.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

The problem is the mistrust thing goes both ways. And really I can't blame them for that, shit has happened that makes it warranted if unfortunate.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 10, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Please explain why Blue feels so adamant about that if you can just make new rules willy-nilly Distracted. This makes no sense to me.



Because at the time the OBD policy was being decided by a group.  I've taken ownership of the OBD now and asked the other mods to respect me as if I was promoted from the section initially.  Blue was trying to change the minds of the group.

If you want my opinion, I'm okay with bringing the convo thread back.  I just think it would be a slap in the face to the decision made if I didn't at least try to make things better before I get to that point.

So I'm actually holding you guys back right now.



Byrdman said:


> Although one thing I don't get.. why we do need mods who don't even deal with the section input on this?
> 
> and why haven't they came forth and explain themselves?
> 
> It look more and more like they did it out of spite



Xelloss is burned out and offering advice, but people didn't listen to him often enough or he couldn't communicate his ideas effectively enough - - probably a bit of both.  He's a great guy and a good mod though.

Willyvereb is a very quiet guy who seems happy just modding the place and not dealing with everyone else.

Greed is busy with real life for the most part.

So you guys were left without someone who knew the place and was vocal in communicating it's interest.  No one really knew the place that well.  A lot of people came in to try to get a hang of the place and figure out what they think they can do for it.

I've been the most successful and seem to be the best match for the place so I took it over.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Blue indicates it's policy that they have to agree in principal to any changes to the rules regardless what Distracted is claiming now. In fact this is the same thing Greed kept telling us. That Distracted is suddenly saying different boggles my mind since it's what we've always been told, even by someone that outranks him.
> 
> 
> Does that really matter?
> ...



*I took over the place.*  While I will listen to my fellow mods and take their advice, right now anything that happens there is my call - - though Willy or Xelloss are free to overturn me at any time as I feel they're more senior in the section than I am.

That's the change that's happened.



Byrdman said:


> Well if the other mods can at least explain or come to talk, we probably can get some things done like today. It just when more than one person with authority votes on something.. it would be better to hear from at least some of them rather than one or two.
> 
> and agreed.



Once again, there isn't another group of mods to talk to anymore.  I didn't really make it clear when I took over the section, but I'm making it clear now.  You guys only really have to deal with me at this point.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> The problem is the mistrust thing goes both ways. And really I can't blame them for that, shit has happened that makes it warranted if unfortunate.



You wanted to come up with a clear cut system of rules in regards to flaming, at least that's what I could glean from our VM convos.  You also have a problem with people who come into the OBD and do things that intentionally irritate members there and net them a ban.

Especially when the person that trolled has a relatively clean history and gets off with a warning or a 1-3 day ban, while the OBD member who has a checkered history walks away with a lengthy ban.

You're right that's an issue.  I think a lot of it extends from people who are unfamiliar with the section and a sense that the members had to police themselves.  Both of these issues can be resolved by more consistent modding (something I'm trying to provide) and making it so you guys don't feel the need to police yourselves due to me being there

If you do get banned, you now have me as the guy who knows this place and will be able to speak to you and for you should the situation arise.

You also mentioned you don't trust my replacement, you do realize that whomever will be my replacement will be trained by me and will probably have a similar modus operandi to myself.

I'm experienced with training mods, ask any of the mods in the NBD.

I can't define flaming too tightly because it's difficult, though I'm willing to try.  I think the whole idea is to just not be a dick, but if that's too vague for you I'll try to get back to you on it.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 10, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Because at the time the OBD policy was being decided by a group.  I've taken ownership of the OBD now and asked the other mods to respect me as if I was promoted from the section initially.  Blue was trying to change the minds of the group.


This honestly makes me think less of you. Let me explain it to you the way it comes off to me. You talked them into unilateral authority, didn't bother telling us this so we could get the ball rolling or anything, and continued on like nothing happened leaving us festering. You dropped the ball here big time...



> If you want my opinion, I'm okay with bringing the convo thread back.  I just think it would be a slap in the face to the decision made if I didn't at least try to make things better before I get to that point.


It's a bigger slap in the face that we've been repeatedly punished under a system of poor choices instituted years ago. I've already gotten you to admit to 2 problems with the previous system, how many more are we going to find?



> So I'm actually holding you guys back right now.


Also not pleased to discover this since it's quite clear even after all the effort you've put into this you're still a long way from understanding what motivated us and you're even starting to repeat some of the issues of the past, i.e. lack of communication.






> You wanted to come up with a clear cut system of rules in regards to flaming, at least that's what I could glean from our VM convos.  You also have a problem with people who come into the OBD and do things that intentionally irritate members there and net them a ban.


For starters, yes.



> Especially when the person that trolled has a relatively clean history and gets off with a warning or a 1-3 day ban, while the OBD member who has a checkered history walks away with a lengthy ban.
> 
> You're right that's an issue.  I think a lot of it extends from people who are unfamiliar with the section and a sense that the members had to police themselves.  Both of these issues can be resolved by more consistent modding (something I'm trying to provide) and making it so you guys don't feel the need to police yourselves due to me being there


Not a fan of leaving this up to opinion. While it does work so long as you're actually online I'd rather have it all it writing so we don't get unnecessary bans at all.



> You also mentioned you don't trust my replacement, you do realize that whomever will be my replacement will be trained by me and will probably have a similar modus operandi to myself.


I find this rather hard to believe, you come off as unique among the staff.



> I can't define flaming too tightly because it's difficult, though I'm willing to try.  I think the whole idea is to just not be a dick, but if that's too vague for you I'll try to get back to you on it.


Yes, I would like a what is tolerated, what crosses the line, and a penalty. While I haven't had many issues with your choices I don't like leaving things to opinion. That's how we got into this mess in the first place.


----------



## Forces (Apr 10, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> somebody still hurting that they were kick out from the section
> 
> but seriously.. the only good solution is returning the convo back.. I mean what harm was it doing?
> 
> ...



Not really though. That section is so terrible I can't help but laugh at how awful it is and how unreasonable is letting regulars ask for what they want.


----------



## Es (Apr 10, 2012)

Can you mods remove Kiokenred from the discussion plz.

He obviously has nothing to contribute to this discussion 


> I can't define flaming too tightly because it's difficult, though I'm willing to try. I think the whole idea is to just not be a dick, but if that's too vague for you I'll try to get back to you on it.



Okay, when someone for example says something like "Modern technology is able to beat an AT-AT" and I say "Your full of shit and XYZ is why" should be acceptable. Or If I'm having a lengthy debate with someone that spans three pages and the person still won't accept something or outright denies proof and I loose my patience the guy who doesn't get the hint or outright denies something should be the one getting disciplined instead of  me just for loosing my cool in a debate to a dumbass. Flaming should be punished if it isn't in the context of a debate, or if it's someone like Bender who tries to start shit after getting owned in a thread they should be the ones getting punished instead because they are the instigator, while everyone simply reacts. And another thing is some of the less serious threads should be allowed to slide from time to time sense the Joke battledome sucks the life from them and no one will post in it anyways, I've seen this shit before


----------



## Byrd (Apr 10, 2012)

Well then Distracted... can we get our convo back then?  



> Not really though. That section is so terrible I can't help but laugh at how awful it is and how unreasonable is letting regulars ask for what they want.



Regulars are the OBD.. honestly without regulars.. it wouldn't be an OBD.. so it isn't unreasonable for the sole people who been in the OBD of years to be asking for anything..

I still think you are upset you were removed


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 10, 2012)

Suggestion: Okay Distracted as from the looks of things; one of the biggest issues the regulars are having is getting their convo back, but one does not simply give a convo back. So what do you do? how about giving the regulars a _limited_ convo. Now you may be asking, what is a limited convo? well its just like a convo but has a limited post count, lets say 200 posts is the limit, after the convo reaches 200 posts it gets closed and a new convo doesn't get made until a week after the closing, and as a reward if the members in said convo behaved nicely the limit for posts in the next convo is increased by lets say 50 posts.....you know give a little incentive. If the convo posters act in an aggressive manner then take it away again. 

Is this a good idea? I don't know.

Although I like what you have done so far, so I'm fine with the way things are currently.


----------



## MdB (Apr 10, 2012)

Getting the convo back is all I care about. So let's do that. The reason for its removal never made sense.


----------



## Forces (Apr 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Well then Distracted... can we get our convo back then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then you're wrong.

And if the state of regulars equals that of the OBD, the OBD should be removed immediately.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

So why do you want the section gone again?


----------



## Forces (Apr 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> So why do you want the section gone again?



Actually it's just so I can laugh at some people's misfortunes but I still know good reasons as to why this section should no longer exist on this forum


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

and what are those good reasons


----------



## Forces (Apr 11, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> and what are those good reasons



I'll tell you in a rep


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Go on, share those reasons with us all. You wouldn't want us to accuse you of making stuff up due to being banned or anything.

EDIT: You can't rep when you're red.


----------



## Forces (Apr 11, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Go on, share those reasons with us all. You wouldn't want us to accuse you of making stuff up due to being banned or anything.
> 
> EDIT: You can't rep when you're red.



Yes I can. It just has no effect. And I did tell Byrdman. Ask him in a VM or anything. I just don't want to start a shitstorm here


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2012)

Easy,             boys.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 11, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> This honestly makes me think less of you. Let me explain it to you the way it comes off to me. You talked them into unilateral authority, didn't bother telling us this so we could get the ball rolling or anything, and continued on like nothing happened leaving us festering. You dropped the ball here big time...



Except   hours after it  happened in fact.  My power isn't going to be entirely unilateral.  I can't just tell the rest of the staff to fuck off, but I have a lot more say than I used to at this point.



> It's a bigger slap in the face that we've been repeatedly punished under a system of poor choices instituted years ago. I've already gotten you to admit to 2 problems with the previous system, how many more are we going to find?



We will find as many as there are.  What do you want me to say?  When I've discovered them I've admitted to them.  The number one concern for me is to provide the place with a consistent mod presence with a consistent mod style at the moment.

The more of a grasp that I get on the place the more I can define the rules for you guys and the more I can explain them to other mods.



> Also not pleased to discover this since it's quite clear even after all the effort you've put into this you're still a long way from understanding what motivated us and you're even starting to repeat some of the issues of the past, i.e. lack of communication.



What lack of communication?  I'm not omnipresent, nor can I answer any and all questions all the time.  I do my best, but you gotta realize I'm still human.  Can you give me some examples of miscommunication?



> For starters, yes.
> 
> 
> Not a fan of leaving this up to opinion. While it does work so long as you're actually online I'd rather have it all it writing so we don't get unnecessary bans at all.
> ...



Most of my opinions were forged through a lot of debate with staff members and my upbringing as a mod in the NBD.  If it wasn't for how busy they were I could probably transplant any NBD mod, give them time to come to grips with the OBD, and they'd be running it as well as, if not better than, I am within a month or so.

I appreciate your concern though.  You guys want some clear rules to follow so you have something to hold on to if you get banned.  That's a reasonable request, I wasn't aware that the rules and examples given in the NF rules weren't good enough.  I'll take a second look at them and double check the current OBD rules today and see what problems and solutions I can find.



Es said:


> Can you mods remove Kiokenred from the discussion plz.
> 
> He obviously has nothing to contribute to this discussion



I don't know if I can remove him outside of a section ban (which would be a bit harsh at this juncture) but yeah he isn't adding anything at the moment.  Just ignore him.



> Okay, when someone for example says something like "Modern technology is able to beat an AT-AT" and I say "Your full of shit and XYZ is why" should be acceptable. Or If I'm having a lengthy debate with someone that spans three pages and the person still won't accept something or outright denies proof and I loose my patience the guy who doesn't get the hint or outright denies something should be the one getting disciplined instead of  me just for loosing my cool in a debate to a dumbass. Flaming should be punished if it isn't in the context of a debate, or if it's someone like Bender who tries to start shit after getting owned in a thread they should be the ones getting punished instead because they are the instigator, while everyone simply reacts. And another thing is some of the less serious threads should be allowed to slide from time to time sense the Joke battledome sucks the life from them and no one will post in it anyways, I've seen this shit before



In a general sense, the mods do try to take context into account.  I know you're going to jump on the exceptions, mistakes that you perceived - - but I'm speaking in a general sense.  The goal is to mod the place by knowing what happened and taking the most appropriate steps.

If I saw a thread that had a 3 page debate that got heated, but had the intentions and makings of a decent debate, I would probably delete the offending posts and just make a post of my own warning people to relax.  I'm sure I've done that at least a handful of times recently.  It doesn't happen _that_ often from what I've seen.

Now, if you got into a number of those debates in a week which resulted in me taking the same action, you'd probably merit a ban because you were doing the same thing over and over again.  I'd explain that to you in the courts as well.

The first half of my description (deletion, and warning) is how the staff is supposed to operate and usually does.  The second half is a bit more fuzzy as different sections require different styles.  Heck, some mods are just better at doing different things.

But I'm digressing a bit.  Oh, and your first example the 'your argument is full of shit" one, that's generally okay as long as you back it up and don't continue to trash the user beyond a statement like that.



EpicBroFist said:


> Suggestion: Okay Distracted as from the looks of things; one of the biggest issues the regulars are having is getting their convo back, but one does not simply give a convo back. So what do you do? how about giving the regulars a _limited_ convo. Now you may be asking, what is a limited convo? well its just like a convo but has a limited post count, lets say 200 posts is the limit, after the convo reaches 200 posts it gets closed and a new convo doesn't get made until a week after the closing, and as a reward if the members in said convo behaved nicely the limit for posts in the next convo is increased by lets say 50 posts.....you know give a little incentive. If the convo posters act in an aggressive manner then take it away again.
> 
> Is this a good idea? I don't know.
> 
> Although I like what you have done so far, so I'm fine with the way things are currently.



Hmm... That'd be difficult.  Let me put it this way, the staff had problems with how things were going in the OBD and removed the convo thread because it was perceived as a focal point.

I can't return the thread without addressing the larger concerns at play.  So we need to stop people from trying to police the section themselves, obviously hammer down some rules that we can all agree upon, and then try to work on mitigating the factors that annoy people and cause them to snap.

That's actually a very tall order, but if we start working on it and show some signs of improvement then it should be returned.



MdB said:


> Getting the convo back is all I care about. So let's do that. The reason for its removal never made sense.



We can agree to disagree there.



SuperVegetto said:


> Well then you're wrong.
> 
> And if the state of regulars equals that of the OBD, the OBD should be removed immediately.



I understand what you're trying to say and what you're trying to do.  I understand you have not had a great time in the OBD and that you think very poorly of it.  I don't even necessarily blame you for holding the opinions that you do.

But please, if you're only going to argue for the place to be destroyed, I'd ask you to just not post in this thread...

especially when you say things like this:



SuperVegetto said:


> Actually it's just so I can laugh at some people's misfortunes but I still know good reasons as to why this section should no longer exist on this forum





SuperVegetto said:


> Yes I can. It just has no effect. And I did tell Byrdman. Ask him in a VM or anything. I just don't want to start a shitstorm here



It's not helping me or anyone.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 11, 2012)

I already reported SV for trolling this thread. Mods, please get rid of him, he's just hindering any hopes we have of resolving the OBD section's issues.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 11, 2012)

I've already posted in here and sent him a message asking him to not antagonize things further.  So let's just move forward at this point.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 11, 2012)

By this point, I won't bother with the convo thread. Distracted has said it will return, which is a step up from last time when he said it might return. Until then we have the FC as a substitute. 

My question at this point is about whatever plans you have. I recall you said you wanted to try some things in the section before restoring the convo, and you said we'd have prior notice, but so far nothing has really happened since...

So are you still planning something, and how long will it take?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 11, 2012)

So is there anything really coming out of this discussion or is it another 'okay-we-heard-all-your-comments-let-me-get-back-to-you-then-nothing-happens" discussion?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 11, 2012)

Distracted said:


> Except   hours after it  happened in fact.


I don't pay attention to that shit since the last 2 times it happened it was an asinine set of new rules. You should have unlocked Blue's thread with a post saying that you're ready to fix things. I know you don't want to give off the appearance of stepping on Blue's toes or anything but that sort of thinking is partly what led to this current mess. 



> My power isn't going to be entirely unilateral.  I can't just tell the rest of the staff to fuck off, but I have a lot more say than I used to at this point.


That still leaves me with the concerns of the rest of the staff vetoing you. So let's deal with the current 3 issues you know about.


Drawing the line for what is acceptable flaming

Allocation of bans, what warrants the most sever punishment when it happens

Spite threads


If they end in a satisfactory manor we move on to the rest, if not fuck it. Sound fair?




> We will find as many as there are.  What do you want me to say?  When I've discovered them I've admitted to them.  The number one concern for me is to provide the place with a consistent mod presence with a consistent mod style at the moment.
> 
> The more of a grasp that I get on the place the more I can define the rules for you guys and the more I can explain them to other mods.


Well that isn't going to resolve the bitter resentment for the retarded system we were stuck in for so long. Just imagine how insulting it is for us for it to have to go this far before someone actually listened in a serious manor.




> What lack of communication?  I'm not omnipresent, nor can I answer any and all questions all the time.  I do my best, but you gotta realize I'm still human.  Can you give me some examples of miscommunication?


In short you need to understand how we think. You made one thread lots of people obviously didn't give a flying fuck about. Not exactly spreading the message is it?




> I appreciate your concern though.  You guys want some clear rules to follow so you have something to hold on to if you get banned.  That's a reasonable request, I wasn't aware that the rules and examples given in the NF rules weren't good enough.  I'll take a second look at them and double check the current OBD rules today and see what problems and solutions I can find.


We've had people banned for the use of the words stupid and idiot. You're damned right I want it in writing what is acceptable next time an Smod has to take action when you're not here.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 11, 2012)

Word of advice

Please ignore SuperVegetto


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

SV has regeneration.. you can't put him down.. he will continuity exist 

but seriously Distracted...

Do yall really care about this at all? I mean lets be real here... Its okay to say no


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 11, 2012)

To his defense

he wouldn't be posting if he didn't cared 

but hey, that's just me


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 11, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> So is there anything really coming out of this discussion or is it another 'okay-we-heard-all-your-comments-let-me-get-back-to-you-then-nothing-happens" discussion?



Well, Distracted did say that the convo is going tocome back, rather than the vague "maybe" statement from the previous threads. So there is that.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> To his defense
> 
> he wouldn't be posting if he didn't cared
> 
> but hey, that's just me


Fucking seriously. He's under no obligation.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

Lina Inverse said:


> To his defense
> 
> he wouldn't be posting if he didn't cared
> 
> but hey, that's just me



Yeah I know about him.. I'm talking about the staff in general... cause it really does seem like no real measures have been taking..


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 11, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> Well, Distracted did say that the convo is going tocome back, rather than the vague "maybe" statement from the previous threads. So there is that.



well at least it's not 'no'


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2012)

I would say, Byrd, that the staff _as a whole_ does not care about any single decision we make. Every decision we make, even the most important ones, are generally handled by an informal quorum of the interested staff. Who those are depends on what decision is being made.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 11, 2012)

was there a single decision that had _every one_ in the staff saying yes/no?

I reckon there might be one years back


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2012)

If they did it was before my time when staff was a lot smaller but I doubt it.

EDIT: I think the closest I have seen to universal participation (but not quite) was the last admin election.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I would say, Byrd, that the staff _as a whole_ does not care about any single decision we make. Every decision we make, even the most important ones, are generally handled by an informal quorum of the interested staff. Who those are depends on what decision is being made.



Oh okay.. I understand a little bit better how things are run around here..


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2012)

One of these days I will get off my ass and see if I can set up a "Ask Me About the Inner Workings of Staff" thread down here. It will drive some people crazy but I think a lot of people would find it interesting.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 11, 2012)

inb4 people ask how staff handles pedos in the forum


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2012)

Hehe                 .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 11, 2012)

We already saw that. Lots of going in circles.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 11, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> So when OBD gonna be removed to shits already? That was the plan, right? Don't disappoint people now.



No, that's a little too quick and painless. The plan was to smear a little bit of shit all over the section and watch them squirm before dropping the nuke on the section.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 11, 2012)

This is coming from someone who constantly complained about the OBD all the way from another forum about little shit like calculations

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> No, that's a little too quick and painless. The plan was to smear a little bit of shit all over the section and watch them squirm before dropping the nuke on the section.



Sounds like another one who is upset


----------



## Distracted (Apr 11, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> By this point, I won't bother with the convo thread. Distracted has said it will return, which is a step up from last time when he said it might return. Until then we have the FC as a substitute.
> 
> My question at this point is about whatever plans you have. I recall you said you wanted to try some things in the section before restoring the convo, and you said we'd have prior notice, but so far nothing has really happened since...
> 
> So are you still planning something, and how long will it take?



Well my first plans I ended up scratching out.  I was going to start working on having more random contests and awards, but then I realized that you guys wouldn't really respond to that much, plus you'd rather do it on the OBDwiki or elsewhere that you'd have more freedom in your speech.

I can respect that.  I don't really care what you guys do off site as long as it's not impacting the forum directly.  My power exists here, not elsewhere.

Right now, my ideas consist of the potential of an HST battledome section so that we can move all of the threads there.  My main fear is that it would kill the manga/anime battledome, and making the HST a subsection of that would make the already labyrinthine amount of subsections worse.  So I have some kinks to work out as you can imagine.

The next one is to obviously tweak the rules to reflect the culture of the place.  We've already removed the strike system, so now it's to make it more codified for you guys.  I obviously want to do my homework and type something up and give you guys a chance to tear it apart so I can rework it and stuff.

I just need to sit down and do it.  After that, my goal is just to be there and be consistent.  I think like 75% of the problem with the section comes from inconsistency.



Lina Inverse said:


> So is there anything really coming out of this discussion or is it another 'okay-we-heard-all-your-comments-let-me-get-back-to-you-then-nothing-happens" discussion?



The changes won't be life shattering or major, they will be tweaks.  The section isn't as bad as people on either side make it out to be.  Most days it just runs itself and needs the occasional sign up troll or dupe banned.

I think half of the spite threads aren't even intentionally made as spite threads.  Though it gets difficult sometimes to recognize them as the sheer volume of media is hard to keep track of.



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I don't pay attention to that shit since the last 2 times it happened it was an asinine set of new rules. You should have unlocked Blue's thread with a post saying that you're ready to fix things. I know you don't want to give off the appearance of stepping on Blue's toes or anything but that sort of thinking is partly what led to this current mess.
> 
> 
> *That still leaves me with the concerns of the rest of the staff vetoing you. So let's deal with the current 3 issues you know about.
> ...



I'm working on the first two things you mentioned there.  The third one is on the back burner as it's a bit more touch and go.



Byrdman said:


> SV has regeneration.. you can't put him down.. he will continuity exist
> 
> but seriously Distracted...
> 
> Do yall really care about this at all? I mean lets be real here... Its okay to say no



The opinions on the OBD are varied, but the staff cares about the section and how it's governed.  You may not like how it was expressed necessarily, but everyone that stepped up to help the place did so because they wanted the place to be there and have good modding.



Byrdman said:


> Yeah I know about him.. I'm talking about the staff in general... cause it really does seem like no real measures have been taking..



We're extraordinarily slow with things.  That's the other reason why I asked to be a dedicated section mod.  It allows me to do things like subsections, rule changes, enforcements much more quickly.



Spy_Smasher said:


> Fucking seriously. He's under no obligation.



This a million times over.  I have no problem trying to deal with people's frustrations, but I don't wake up every day excited to face this thread.



Spartan1337 said:


> No, that's a little too quick and painless. The plan was to smear a little bit of shit all over the section and watch them squirm before dropping the nuke on the section.



Yeah, that's giving us too much credit.  We're not that evil or that organized.





Darth Nihilus said:


> This is coming from someone who constantly complained about the OBD all the way from another forum about little shit like calculations
> 
> gamelwithchips.gif



oh, so I shouldn't really pay too much attention.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 11, 2012)

Spite threads is a touch and go subject?  It's just another form of baiting at the end of the day. Or is the problem differentiating spite threads from joke threads?


----------



## Distracted (Apr 11, 2012)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Spite threads is a touch and go subject?  It's just another form of baiting at the end of the day. Or is the problem differentiating spite threads from joke threads?



Spite from joke threads is definitely the issue.  Especially when people use the joke ones to spam +1 posts and talk about 'quality' then it becomes hard to tell the difference.

I'm focused a bit more on trying to write down my modding style into a set of rules without creating loop holes though.  The spite thread issue is something I think I can make a thread on in the meta battledome and get opinions on and knock out in like... a couple of days with you guys helping out.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 11, 2012)

Joke threads are the ones that get non serious +1 posts, spite threads are the ones specifically intended to piss someone off and usually do. But I'm all for the more important stuff being in writing first so carry on.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm working on some rule changes right now.  When I have something I feel is presentable (might have something tomorrow at the earliest this weekend at the latest) I'll post it in the Meta battledome and not here to discuss it.  Just so you guys know.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 11, 2012)

Spartan 

if you don't have anything useful to add

don't bother posting

kthnxbai


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2012)

Isn't he on your side?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2012)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Isn't he on your side?


I don't think he is to be honest, it seemed more like satisfaction on his part though I could be wrong.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 11, 2012)

no spy, no

I laughed though, good joke

EDIT: Don't tell me you banned Mdb for this


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2012)

No, no -- I've only banned a handful of people on this forum and they were all for doing something against the rules _right _after I told them not to.


----------



## Fang (Apr 11, 2012)

Spy

I'm the best poster in this thread


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 11, 2012)

A better poster has now appeared


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Apr 11, 2012)

Hehe, maybe so, Fangerson.


----------



## Fang (Apr 11, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> A better poster has now appeared


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Fang (Apr 11, 2012)

This thread is dedicated to how to dope OBDers into thinking their opinions matter

authored: Staff

and Spy is my wench


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 12, 2012)

oh hey look it's the mod with the image username lurking


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 12, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> A better poster has now appeared


The best poster has now appeared.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 12, 2012)

Fang said:


> This thread is dedicated to how to dope OBDers into thinking their opinions matter
> 
> authored: Staff
> 
> and Spy is my wench



It matters to an extent.  I think _some_ users would like either a very cloistered place that only lets certain members in, and others would like a very open place that runs like the blender.

Most users fall somewhere between with a lean towards leniency in discussion and language.  I'm not going to please everybody, but I do think that this is a workable idea.

Spite threads and joke threads obviously need their set of rules to address them.  I also think that the section could use some moving around with the subsections.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 12, 2012)

Keeping in mind that I am not up to date with anything that really happened regarding rule changes, drama, etc etc

if flaming and people getting feelings hurt is a problem couldnt you make the section group authorized like how the bathhouse is kinda? except instead of bad porn you warn that you might get your feelings hurt(keeping in mind this doesnt excuse just plain flaming, but i think it would solve borderline cases at least maybe probably not)

also distracted is a good mod i like him


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2012)

Distracted has his cool points... maybe


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 12, 2012)

Distracted is a good mod.


----------



## Distracted (Apr 12, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> Keeping in mind that I am not up to date with anything that really happened regarding rule changes, drama, etc etc
> 
> if flaming and people getting feelings hurt is a problem couldnt you make the section group authorized like how the bathhouse is kinda? except instead of bad porn you warn that you might get your feelings hurt(keeping in mind this doesnt excuse just plain flaming, but i think it would solve borderline cases at least maybe probably not)
> 
> also distracted is a good mod i like him



That _is_ an option.  My fear is that it might cut off the flow of new members which would stagnate the place very quickly.

It's one of those "I don't know if it's a keeper, but write it down" ideas.  I'd rather try other things ahead of that



Byrdman said:


> Distracted has his cool points... maybe





Han Solo said:


> Distracted is a good mod.



It's going to be so fun when the inevitable disappointment sets in.


----------

